# Why the left wing embraces radical muslim terrorists....



## 2aguy (Jan 9, 2018)

This is the thing that always amazes us on the Right...the left wing has teamed up with radical islamic terrorism thinking that they can use them to bring down the west........and there won't be any blow back in that relationship....

Leftists and Islamists: Strange Bedfellows

It cannot be repeated enough that the Marxist-anarchist radical left Antifa and Islamic jihadists have joined forces to destroy Western civilization.  Known as the Red-Green Axis, this unlikely alliance of leftists with Islamic groups is actually a means to an end by Islamists.

Inexplicably, left-wing forces do not comprehend that they are merely one of the tools by which Islamists wish to impose a global caliphate.  In his searing documentary _Killing Europe_, producer Michael Hansen makes the following cogent points.

The Islamic jihadists have found willing partners in the left for a number of reasons.


Particularly in Europe, the left's traditional voting bloc was the workers or proletariat.  But as communism produced only mass misery and the deaths of millions, those who had invested 20-30 years in left-wing ideology soon found themselves without an identity once the proletariat saw the true nature of communism.
Enter Muslim refugees, and the left now sees a new voting base.  The fact that these migrants come from a culture completely at odds with the West does not faze the left, since leftists have never accepted historical facts and, even more telling, now tout a multicultural paradise, notwithstanding the irrevocable differences that an Islamic religious-based system contains.  In essence, the left has found a new base to promote its own identity.
That sharia law permits the stoning of gays, endorses gender apartheid, and advocates rape and murder of the infidel seems not to have registered in the leftist mind.  Although the left abhors religion, leftists cannot fathom that their reliance on Islamist partners will not end well.  This was borne out when the communists and Islamists joined to overturn the shah of Iran; the Islamic fundamentalists took the reins, eliminated the communists, and imposed draconian sharia law to maintain control.
As Ayn Rand wrote, "[r]eason is not automatic.  Those who deny it cannot be conquered by it."  But as Kevin J. Johnston at Freedom Report explains, we need to be informed and realize that what is occurring is not to be denied even when political leaders reject the facts.

How, indeed, can a secularist or atheist even consider siding with a religiously mandated system that absolutely abhors secularism and atheism?  How can leftists who are ostensibly concerned with women's rights and gay liberation partner with a system that mandates the murder of gays and the dehumanization and killing of women?

What both groups agree upon is a totalitarian society and censorship of ideas that would expose them.  Political correctness hides their deeds.  For example:


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> This is the thing that always amazes us on the Right...the left wing has teamed up with radical islamic terrorism thinking that they can use them to bring down the west........and there won't be any blow back in that relationship....
> 
> Leftists and Islamists: Strange Bedfellows
> 
> ...


Wow what a colossal load of bullshit


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## 2aguy (Jan 9, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > This is the thing that always amazes us on the Right...the left wing has teamed up with radical islamic terrorism thinking that they can use them to bring down the west........and there won't be any blow back in that relationship....
> ...




Oh.....you are a left winger....for those who don't pay much attention to left wing lunacy, I will translate that last post for you.....

Wow what a colossal load of bullshit

Begin Translation:

Wow....that article understands us.....the author knows why we, as left wing nut jobs, are siding with radical muslims against the west.....we both hate the west...and they are willing to commit murder because as  a leftist...I am a coward.....so, we will let the muslims commit the murders and then somehow, magically, when the Western world is destroyed, we will, magically, get rid of the radical muslim extremists......

End Translation.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 9, 2018)

Ah, because the left are morons. Easiest question of the day candidate.


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 9, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


>


Nice follow up.  Now the first bit of colossal bullshit can have company.

So in summary, Muslims are evil no matter what, and even though those you call "regressives" fight every day against religion entering government, they support Islam being in government.  What a load of shit. 

Btw, a major reason those Islamic theocracies hate the West?  It's because of the freedoms that liberals fought for, that social conservatives so vehemently oppose because the Quran... sorry, Bible.... tells them to.


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


No. Nope, not really.  The article was just a colossal load of bullshit.  I'm it swelled up your confirmation bias, though.  Did the author put anything in there about Hillary?  If he didn't he's an idiot.  That REALLY would have riled you up.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 9, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Looks like we disagree.  Bummer.
.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 9, 2018)

John Hawkins - Why Liberals Support Muslims Who Hate Everything They Stand For


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> This is the thing that always amazes us on the Right...the left wing has teamed up with radical islamic terrorism thinking that they can use them to bring down the west........and there won't be any blow back in that relationship....
> 
> Leftists and Islamists: Strange Bedfellows
> 
> ...



The left doesn't support Muslim terrorists.  You're retarded.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> This is the thing that always amazes us on the Right...the left wing has teamed up with radical islamic terrorism thinking that they can use them to bring down the west........and there won't be any blow back in that relationship....
> 
> Leftists and Islamists: Strange Bedfellows
> 
> ...


Hey, Muslims hate fags almost as much as you do.

Hell, American Christians have been trying to get gays executed in Africa for a while now.

Uganda Anti-Homosexuality Act, 2014 - Wikipedia

It’s Not Just Uganda: Behind the Christian Right’s Onslaught in Africa


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 9, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Disagree?  You just posted a quote by a guy prone to radical extremism, who's simply found a new outlet for his radical extremism.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 9, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I see words in front of me, but they cannot manage to coalesce into anthying approaching coherent thought.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 9, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




No...dumb ass.....they don't support religion in government....they think they can use muslims to destroy the west....and then get rid of them.......dumb ass....

The Bible created those freedoms doofus.........it is you and your atheist buddies that are ending them...


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 9, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I see words in front of me, but they cannot manage to coalesce into anthying approaching coherent thought.


Yes, a problem I'm sure you run into constantly throughout the day


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 9, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


He did not say anything radical at all. He just said what he said with intelligence, so you were simply incapable of understanding him.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 9, 2018)

g5000 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > This is the thing that always amazes us on the Right...the left wing has teamed up with radical islamic terrorism thinking that they can use them to bring down the west........and there won't be any blow back in that relationship....
> ...




Boy.....you really are stupid...

again...where does Jesus say, "Amen I say to thee....murder is A-Okay as long as you are murdering gays....."

Shit Head.....


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 9, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Do you know Huma Abedin's background and that of her family?  How the muslim brotherhood front groups have the ear of many demcrat politicians and had high places in the state department?  Keith Ellison, DNC head is a muslim that endorsed ANTIFA???? You are either in total denial or simply stupid.......could be a little from column A and a little from column B.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 9, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > This is the thing that always amazes us on the Right...the left wing has teamed up with radical islamic terrorism thinking that they can use them to bring down the west........and there won't be any blow back in that relationship....
> ...




The muslim botherhood isn't a terrorist group????


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 9, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


He's not the only honest liberal who feels this way.

I'd be happy to post more, as I have in the past, but why bother?

You and the other Regressives are going to protect your pet constituent oppressed religion regardless.

So go ahead, it really looks great.
.


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> they don't support religion in government....they think they can use muslims to destroy the west....and then get rid of them.......dumb ass....



WOW!!!  ^^^^THAT WAS IT!!!!!!^^^^^  

The single stupidest post I have EVER encountered in my life!  On any forum, blog, whiteboard, cork board, etc., ANYWHERE!!!  BRAVO!


----------



## g5000 (Jan 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Hey, tell that to the Christians.  And the Bible has a LOT of condemnation of gays.  Shit, God nuked Sodom and Gommorah for it!

I can always tell when a hypocrite hasn't read the bible they claim to love.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 9, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




And obama gave Iran, the biggest sponsor of terrorism around the world, a country actively trying to get a nuclear weapon which they have stated they will immediately use on Israel.......155 billion dollars in cash....why?  They are now using that money to develop the bomb and to support their terrorist groups all around the middle east and the rest of the world......


----------



## idb (Jan 9, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Conservatives by definition exist on fear...fear of change, fear of 'others'.
This has morphed into constant anger and the embracing of authority to keep them safe from 'others'.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 9, 2018)

g5000 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




They already know......someone who commits murder, is not a Christian.....


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 9, 2018)

I'd like to hear the names of the American liberals who support Islamic extremist terrorism.  I'd like to hear enough of those names so that one can label that sentiment as characteristic of American liberals in general,

as the retard who started this troll thread is claiming.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 9, 2018)

idb said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Neither Mr. Nawaz nor I are conservatives.  

You'll have to try again.
.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 9, 2018)

g5000 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




No...shit stain.....he nuked those cities because the people were completely evil......


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 9, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> John Hawkins - Why Liberals Support Muslims Who Hate Everything They Stand For


Mr. Hawkins doesn't know what a liberal is much less a cognitive thought...


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 9, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> I'd like to hear the names of the American liberals who support Islamic extremist terrorism.  I'd like to hear enough of those names so that one can label that sentiment as characteristic of American liberals in general,
> 
> as the retard who started this troll thread is claiming.




obama......he gave Iran 155 billion dollars in cash....which is now knowingly being used to support Iranian backed terrorists around the world......


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 9, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > I see words in front of me, but they cannot manage to coalesce into anthying approaching coherent thought.
> ...


Yes, certainly.  

There seems to be no end to the number of uneducated leftists here just like you whose infantile gibberish treats politics as if it is a game of Cowboys and Indians. 

That is another reason why you leftists defend Islamists. You see it as "right wing" to oppose it, so you dig in your petulant little heels and scream "Nyah Nyah Nyah".


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 9, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


How will we protect our "pet constituent?"  By not letting you demonize them?  Some who are my neighbors and coworkers?  

You pissed we opposed the Muslim ban?  Remember where all the 9/11 monsters came from?  Here's your altruistic, beloved Muslim ban against that country:


----------



## g5000 (Jan 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


They are Christians, and they want gays executed.  I gave you the links.

And we have spent YEARS listening to you pseudocons telling us that Jesus doesn't want gays to have equal rights and that they are pedophiles and such.


----------



## idb (Jan 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


"they think they can use muslims to destroy the west....and then get rid of them"??!!!
Now you're just making shit up all by yourself...I've seen some pretty stupid theories but that one's totally new.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 9, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


I'm against the Muslim ban.

Wanna try again?
.


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to hear the names of the American liberals who support Islamic extremist terrorism.  I'd like to hear enough of those names so that one can label that sentiment as characteristic of American liberals in general,
> ...


I thought they were using it to fight ISIS?  Isn't part of why you voted for Trump so that Iran, Assad, and Putin could have Syria?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 9, 2018)

Commies and Islamic Theocrats have one thing in common.  They are anti-individual-liberty authoritarian statists with the same convert-or-die policy.

They are the same.


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 9, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


No because you're full of shit.  Another conservative would use everything you've posted on this thread against you for opposing the Muslim ban.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 9, 2018)

g5000 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




Again......show me where Jesus said....."go ahead, murder gays."  Since he never said that, anyone who advocates for that is not following Christ's Teachings and is not a Christian....

Moron....


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 9, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Commies and Islamic Theocratic have one thing in common.  They are anti-individual-liberty authoritarian statists with the same convert-or-die policy.
> 
> They are the same.



And who are these Communists you're referring to?  Name some names.


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 9, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> They are anti-individual-liberty


Nah terrorists hate the West precisely for the individual liberties that liberals have won for the West.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Oh, I see.  So it is possible that some people claiming to belong to a particular religion are not REAL members of that religion?

Huh!

But apparently it is also possible that someone who knows fuck-all about a different religion pretend they do, based on shit they parrot from their propaganda outlets.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 9, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> And who are these Communists you're referring to? Name some names.


NYcarbineer


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Yes, spoken like a proud Muslim jihadi


----------



## Pogo (Jan 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Once again for the Bullshitious One --- 'twas the _*Constitution*_, written by Liberals, what created those freedoms as they exist in government.

You're welcome.  "If you can keep it".

And in doing so part of what those Liberals did was to defy and throw off the then-traditional power channels of the Aristocracy and the Clergy.  That would be the King and the Church.  You know, all that authoritarian shit you like to slobber over.

Now tighten your bib.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 9, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > John Hawkins - Why Liberals Support Muslims Who Hate Everything They Stand For
> ...


 
The fabian socialists have hijacked the term "liberal" and have made it about collectivism instead of individual rights. They have taken away the comfort of free thinking to everyone has to march in lockstep.

The liberals of today are nothing but communists.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to hear the names of the American liberals who support Islamic extremist terrorism.  I'd like to hear enough of those names so that one can label that sentiment as characteristic of American liberals in general,
> ...



No he didn't.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 9, 2018)

Truth be told, I think the real motivation behind the Regressive's constant defense of Islam is the "Oppressed/Oppressor" template they apply to virtually all relationships.

Once they have identified the "Oppressed" group, they will spin for, deflect for, attack for, lower standards for, lower expectations for and do anything else they can for that group - even though the net result of all this effort is ultimately and predictably to _*enable further bad behaviors*_ from that group.  Examples of the template:

*Oppressed/Oppressor*
Islam/Conservatives
Women/Men
Minorities/Whites
Muslims/Christians
Employees/Employers
Poor/Rich
Any other country/America
Non-Achievers/Achievers
Criminals/Cops
Government/Business

... on and on.
.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 9, 2018)

I should note, that despite their currently less violent tendencies, Jesus Nazis also subscribe to a soft statist authoritarian theocracy, with a convert-or-we-will-sneer-at-you policy.

The only difference is that Jesus Nazis don't kill people....right now....


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 9, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Oh my, now you're all triggered. Sorry.
.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 9, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Truth be told, I think the real motivation behind the Regressive's constant defense of Islam is the "Oppressed/Oppressor" template they apply to virtually all relationships.
> 
> Once they have identified the "Oppressed" group, they will spin for, deflect for, attack for, lower standards for, lower expectations for and do anything else they can for that group - even though the net result of all this effort is ultimately and predictably to _*enable further bad behaviors*_ from that group.  Examples of the template:
> 
> ...



Name the American liberals who support Islamic terrorism.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




And they all believed in the Bible....

Liberal.....you throw that word out as if it is the same now as it was then.....left wingers today call themselves "Liberals."  They are not.  They are the exact opposite.......Conservatives in America are actually "Liberals."  We believe in the Constitution and the Bill of Rights....the left, the ones calling themselves "liberals" hate the constitution, and see it as an impediment to their gaining power over others...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 9, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Nah terrorists hate the West precisely for the individual liberties that liberals have won for the West.


Yeah.   Too bad you're not a liberal.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 9, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Truth be told, I think the real motivation behind the Regressive's constant defense of Islam is the "Oppressed/Oppressor" template they apply to virtually all relationships.
> ...


Can't think of any.
.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 9, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Truth be told, I think the real motivation behind the Regressive's constant defense of Islam is the "Oppressed/Oppressor" template they apply to virtually all relationships.
> ...




Those who support linda sarsour.......and Cair....


----------



## jc456 (Jan 9, 2018)

The Trojan horse. The Illuminati are in place to try to take down trump


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 9, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



See?  It's all about trolling with TrumptardMac.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 9, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...




Moron...

http://www.latimes.com/nation/polit...ght-the-u-s-did-pay-1476931849-htmlstory.html


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jan 9, 2018)

Anything that gives successful, contributory non minorities a kick in the nuts is what liberals join up with


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Liberals don't support Islamic terrorism.  They love this country.

Regressives and terrorism is a little more complicated.
.


----------



## idb (Jan 9, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Read the text I was replying to.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



LOL, Who?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Hey dumbshit.  Where do you suppose the word "sodomy" comes from?

Man, I gave you a chance to familiarize yourself with the bible before  you made a bigger ass of yourself, and you blew it!

God told Lot the MEN of Sodom and Gommorah were exceedingly wicked (Gen 13:13).  Then Lot and God debate how many righteous men must be in the cities to stop God from destroying them.

Then God sends two angels disguised as humans to stay with Lot.  The men of the cities surround Lot's house and demand to have sex with the two guests (Gen. 19:4-5).

And THAT is when God decides to nuke them.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 9, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> Name the American liberals who support Islamic terrorism.


American liberals don't support it.  The left is largely made up of non-liberals.

I am a liberal.  Thomas Jefferson was a liberal.  The American Left is decidedly NOT liberal.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 9, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> See?  It's all about trolling with TrumptardMac.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 9, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Name the regressives who support terrorism.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 9, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




Exactly, thank you.   The socialists have to keep changing the word they use because as soon as people realize what they are about, they change their name.......they used to call themselves progressives.....now they call themselves liberals....and they are reverting back to Progressive since "liberal" is now too closely associated with what the socialists actually are and do...


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 9, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Don't know.  Tough to say.  It's complicated.

But of course, that has nothing to do with my point.
.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 9, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Name the American liberals who support Islamic terrorism.
> ...



You're not a liberal you're a fucking imbecile.

Name those on the American left who support Islamic terrorism.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 9, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Hey dumbshit. Where do you suppose the word "sodomy" comes from?
> 
> Man, I gave you a change to familiarize yourself with the bible before you made a bigger ass of yourself, and you blew it!
> 
> ...


Which is not a condemnation of homosexuality, but of RAPE.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> This is the thing that always amazes us on the Right...the left wing has teamed up with radical islamic terrorism thinking that they can use them to bring down the west........and there won't be any blow back in that relationship....
> 
> Leftists and Islamists: Strange Bedfellows
> 
> ...


Do you realize that the movement the Radical Islam feeds off of is against the Liberal ideals of the west, most prominently represented by the Left?  In theory, Radical islam is an extremely conservative ideology.  I see what you are trying to do by drawing a political correlation between the Left and Radical Islam. Its just a very weak attempt.  They are a completely different bred


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 9, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


>


Maajid Nawaz and Quilliam: The Money Trail Behind the Propaganda

*Nawaz attributes his own dramatic metamorphosis to his discardment of Islamism. This is nonsensical. Israel has broken children’s bones. Israel has ”destroyed the houses upon the heads of people”. Israel has ”invaded and occupied”. To conflate all objections to these horrendous crimes with an irrational and anti-semitic Islamist ideology is disingenuous. The ”deradicalisation” of Maajid Nawaz from Islamist propagandist to ”friend of Israel” can be explained by amorality and by the pandering to the vested interests whose donations are keeping the Quilliam Foundation in existence and Maajid Nawaz in three-piece-suits.*

Your hero is a bought and paid for hack.


----------



## idb (Jan 9, 2018)

g5000 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


I wonder then...in his fevered mind...who the real Muslims are?
The ones that go out and blow themselves up and murder innocent people...or those that don't?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 9, 2018)

ke


Mac1958 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



The OP claims that the American left supports Islamic terrorism.  He's either right or he's full of shit.

Get off your rocking horse and take a stand.  Which is it?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 9, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yes, he's under all kinds of attack from the Regressives.

A very good sign, indeed.

Thanks.
.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 9, 2018)

“If a man lies with a male as with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination; they shall surely be put to death; their blood is upon them.” Leviticus 20:13


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 9, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > This is the thing that always amazes us on the Right...the left wing has teamed up with radical islamic terrorism thinking that they can use them to bring down the west........and there won't be any blow back in that relationship....
> ...




Read the article numb nuts......the stupidity of the left is identified and exposed quite clearly.....


----------



## Pogo (Jan 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



'Left wingers' are not necessarily "Liberals", correct.  So don't mix your terms.

If you believe in the Constitution and the BofR ---- you qualify as a Liberal.  We after all _wrote_ the fucking thing.

I see you're trying to dance away from your spanking but the point stands --- it is that Liberalist Constitution, not the Holey Babble, that brought about that right for government to be free from religion.  And it did so in _defiance _of that religion and the "divine right of kings" horseshit.  Which is what the Conservatives wanted to conserve.

Like it or lump it.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 9, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


When 300,000,000 out of 1.2 billion people wouldn't mind subjugating others, or beheading them, yeah, we got an issue.
And if that doesn't bother you, well...you're an asshole...or a Muslim.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 9, 2018)

idb said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


The tards think the refugees who are fleeing the terrorists are the bad guys.  These tards are no different than the fuckwads who turned away the Jews fleeing Hitler.

So they clearly believe the terrorists are the real Muslims.

You know, like these guys are the true Christians:


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 9, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> ke
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> ...


This ain't tough.  I doubt you that you Regressives actually support terrorism.  Maybe some do.  Overall, no.

Nor have I ever said you do, Mr. Straw Man.

But the point I made in Post 48 stands.  Regardless of your efforts to deflect from it.
.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> This is the thing that always amazes us on the Right...the left wing has teamed up with radical islamic terrorism thinking that they can use them to bring down the west........and there won't be any blow back in that relationship....
> 
> Leftists and Islamists: Strange Bedfellows
> 
> ...


Your article seems to confuse migrants and terrorists. Its an act of deceit.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 9, 2018)

g5000 said:


> “If a man lies with a male as with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination; they shall surely be put to death; their blood is upon them.” Leviticus 20:13




Moron......they were destroyed because they were completely evil....no "righteous" people could be found in them......moron.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jan 9, 2018)

Liberals are at their best when they drag up a 1945 picture of the KKK and try to impose it on the here and now
They really have no true cause in the here and now so must dredge up 50-150 years ago


----------



## g5000 (Jan 9, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Liberals are at their best when they drag up a 1945 picture of the KKK and try to impose it on the here and now
> They really have no true cause in the here and now so must dredge up 50-150 years ago


----------



## Toro (Jan 9, 2018)

The far left may not embrace the Islamic terrorists, but they often see America as a bigger threat to the world than them, and are thus reluctant to criticize the terrorists when they attack the West.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 9, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Liberals are at their best when they drag up a 1945 picture of the KKK and try to impose it on the here and now
> They really have no true cause in the here and now so must dredge up 50-150 years ago


How ironic.  You must be new here.  The pseudocons dredge up shit from 50 to 150 years ago on a weekly basis!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 9, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> You're not a liberal you're a fucking imbecile.


You're the one that is not a liberal.  You're a goose-stepping statist.


A liberal is one who believes that all have the right to life, liberty, and property, and automatically, from birth, have the inalienable right to freedom of speech, press, religion, etc.  The word liberal comes from the Latin word _liber_, which means "free."  The very essence of liberalism is freedom, not statism, and the antithesis of authoritarianism. 

You say you are a liberal, but you're really an authoritarian.  Socialism/Marxism in any form cannot succeed without unilaterally depriving individuals of their property rights. 

So, please.....stop using a term that does not apply to you. 

Thanks.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 9, 2018)

*Look, faggot, I have been married five times and Jesus says that's okay. *

Jesus answered, “It was because of your hardness of heart that Moses permitted you to divorce your wives; but it was not this way from the beginning. *I tell you that anyone who divorces his wife, except for sexual immorality, and marries another woman commits adultery." *- Matthew 19:8-9.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 9, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Which part of the article do you think is not accurate ?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 9, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


That's an "article", and not an opinion piece?

Are you serious?

Holy crap.  Amazing.
.


----------



## idb (Jan 9, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Truth be told, I think the real motivation behind the Regressive's constant defense of Islam is the "Oppressed/Oppressor" template they apply to virtually all relationships.
> 
> Once they have identified the "Oppressed" group, they will spin for, deflect for, attack for, lower standards for, lower expectations for and do anything else they can for that group - even though the net result of all this effort is ultimately and predictably to _*enable further bad behaviors*_ from that group.  Examples of the template:
> 
> ...


I personally react against sweeping generalisations of any group of people based on a subset of those people.
The vast majority of Muslims aren't terrorists...as just one example.

I fucking hate terrorists though...of any religion or ideology.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 9, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > This is the thing that always amazes us on the Right...the left wing has teamed up with radical islamic terrorism thinking that they can use them to bring down the west........and there won't be any blow back in that relationship....
> ...




But yet the Trojan horse of what is called "moderate islam" has found a foothold within the DNC.....you can't deny that, Slade.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 9, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Liberals are at their best when they drag up a 1945 picture of the KKK and try to impose it on the here and now
> They really have no true cause in the here and now so must dredge up 50-150 years ago



Rotsa ruck finding Klan pics from 1945 but here's a klown who dredged one up from 1924, called it "newly discovered" and blatantly lied about where and what it was. 

So --- care to essplain why conservatives (two different ones posted the same thread which were merged) are dragging up a 1924 picture of the KKK and trying to impose it on the here and now?

Probably not.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 9, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Its quite detailed.names,dates amounts. It shows that his funding originally came from the government and as that reduced he had to turn to other sources. He is just dancing to his masters tune.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 9, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


You trot out a hit piece from a website called "Loon Watch" and use it as serious source material.

Tell ya what, I'll find a right winger to counter with an "article" from Alex Jones, that should balance things out nicely.

What a joke.  Play with someone else.  I'll side with the guy putting his life on the line every day, not you.
.


----------



## idb (Jan 9, 2018)

g5000 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Yeah...funny how that works.
Apparently, Christians that advocate killing aren't 'real Christians'.
Muslims that do the same are the real Muslims.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


It is not clear at all. It conflates ANIFA and communists with the “Left” which in this country could include everything from liberals to progressives to democrats to socialists.... it is a very intellectually dishonest article that conflates way to many things to be taken seriously, especially with the way you are trying to use it.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 9, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Explain that and then I’ll respond


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 9, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Well they are up front about their sources. I doubt that you have even read the article.
*
** Totals for funds donated to Quilliam from ‘Pro-Israel/Right-Wing’ organisations, are based mostly on publicly available, tax 990 form documents. It is unknown if there are any further donors which either donate privately or from outside the US/UK to Quilliam. Therefore the stated amounts are the minimum totals of funding that are known, and not necessarily entire amounts. *


----------



## Pogo (Jan 9, 2018)

idb said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Ayup.  "When 'they' do it they're 'typical'---- when 'we' do it they're outliers".  The old Double Standard trick.

Having it both ways --- priceless.

This whole thread is basically a baby bawling about the fact that there are those who won't join his sweeping generalization/composition fallacies because we see them for exactly what they are, and that triggers them.

SMH


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 9, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Keith Ellison, a muslim that promotes ANTIFA is the DNC head. Huma Abedin? Have you looked into her background and that of her family? Obama shut down any investigation into what ISIS really was and it was being funded ON purpose by the State Department. Philip Haney wrote a book called "See Something, Say Nothing" and he knows because he worked for DHS and he was ordered to remove records of muslims with terrorist ties and when he spoke out? The very department he worked for started looking for ways to get rid of him.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 9, 2018)

idb said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Truth be told, I think the real motivation behind the Regressive's constant defense of Islam is the "Oppressed/Oppressor" template they apply to virtually all relationships.
> ...


I realize you are heavily invested in parroting mindless platitudes, but the issue isn't about how many Muslims are active terrorists, but of how many support the agenda the terrorists are hoping to achieve.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 9, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



You mean like, how many Irish people support the agenda of kicking the UK out?


----------



## deanrd (Jan 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> This is the thing that always amazes us on the Right...the left wing has teamed up with radical islamic terrorism thinking that they can use them to bring down the west........and there won't be any blow back in that relationship....
> 
> Leftists and Islamists: Strange Bedfellows
> 
> ...


How can leftists who are ostensibly concerned with women's rights and gay liberation partner with a system that mandates the murder of gays and the dehumanization and killing of women?

Only a fuking liar and tard could possibly think they do.  

What are you?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


I see you are still practicing the doctrine of never exceeding expectations.


----------



## idb (Jan 9, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


I guess if you bring the goal posts you can move them around as much as you like.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 9, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Does that mean I win?  

Because that was too easy.  You're not trying.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 9, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Sorry Dale, i'm still not seeing your point. What does trojan horse of Moderate Islam mean? Are you implying that moderate islamists are a bad thing and they they are taking over the DNC?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 9, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



What I am saying is that "moderate islam" isn't much better than radical islam and the more muslims that migrate here and grow in numbers, the more they become emboldened. We had a situation in Irving, Texas where a group of "moderate" muslims wanted to install Sharia Law to settle things within the community in order to usrp the acts, statutes, codes and ordinances of USA.INC.

Now, here is what I am saying......if I move to a country? I follow their rules and their culture instead of trying to bend them to the way I want it to be. Islam is not compatible with America's culture or traditions and you are smart enough to see that.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Does that mean I win?
> 
> .




Yes it does.



.....and here is your medal


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 10, 2018)

idb said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


The template described in the post quoted in this conversation remains.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 10, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


You can try to deflect from a larger point by attacking an individual all you want.  I know how the game is played.

That's a standard tactic of partisan ideologues on both sides (amazing how similar their behaviors can be) and it's fine.

The point remains.  This gentleman is putting his life on the line every day advocating for a badly-needed Islamic Reformation.  The fact that you're on the other side of the issue and attacking him does not surprise me in the least.
.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 10, 2018)

2aguy said:


> This is the thing that always amazes us on the Right...the left wing has teamed up with radical islamic terrorism thinking that they can use them to bring down the west........and there won't be any blow back in that relationship....



Here's the problem. 

The father of "Radical Islamic Terrorism" was Ronald Reagan. Ronald Reagan was the one who armed Arabs to fight the Commies in Afghanistan because the CIA didn't have anyone on staff who spoke Pushtan. 

The question we on "the left" ask is, "Why are we getting involved in a fight on the other side of the planet that has nothing to do with us, when we have so many problems to solve here." 

You know, like the 33,000 Americans who die every year from gun violence as opposed to the 50 Americans who are killed by "Islamic Terrorists" when they are having a good year.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 10, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Truth be told, I think the real motivation behind the Regressive's constant defense of Islam is the "Oppressed/Oppressor" template they apply to virtually all relationships.
> 
> Once they have identified the "Oppressed" group, they will spin for, deflect for, attack for, lower standards for, lower expectations for and do anything else they can for that group - even though the net result of all this effort is ultimately and predictably to _*enable further bad behaviors*_ from that group. Examples of the template:
> 
> ...



Yes, Mac, the White Power Structure is soooo put upon when anyone criticizes it. 

The reality, though, is that the left is just as committed to our 50 year stupidity in the Middle East as the right.  Keep sticking your dick in that hornet's nest and keep complaining about getting stung. 

Anyone on the regressive left (i.e., anyone who questions the status quo) who thought Obama would be different saw that dashed in Yemen, Syria, Libya and Afghanistan, where he kept doing the same stupid shit all his predecessors did. 

I don't have an issue withe people living on the other side of the fucking planet.  I have enough problems with the people living on THIS side of the planet.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 10, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> The fact that you're on the other side of the issue and attacking him does not surprise me in the least.
> .




.....and needless to say, it proves the validity of the op.  

 These regressives ALWAYS side with the Islamists against those within Islam who wish to modernize it or who criticize it for its lack of humanism.

Just look at how the repulsive filth tear into Ayan Hirsi Ali, for instance.  They will do that in one sentence and then turn around immediately and engage in the denial that they are siding with the Islamists. Heck, good old Tommy, here, defends Islamists raping British children.  Why?  ...Because it is required to be a good, proper socialist.  

 Heck, he'd be kicked out of the club if he didn't.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that you're on the other side of the issue and attacking him does not surprise me in the least.
> ...


What they refuse to see is that this spinning and deflecting and defending and coddling ultimately enables the worst behaviors of whatever oppressed victim constituent group they are protecting.  And there are several of those.

So it's more than a little disingenuous for them to display righteous indignation when their motives are questioned.
.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 10, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




I do think they recognize themselves in a way, however.

I mean, just look how they are lining up right in this thread to announce who they are? They KNOW the op is addressing them because deep, down, they know they fit the description. 

 It's the story of the Telltale Heart that gets played out in this forum time after time after freaking time.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 10, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > This is the thing that always amazes us on the Right...the left wing has teamed up with radical islamic terrorism thinking that they can use them to bring down the west........and there won't be any blow back in that relationship....
> ...


Radical Islam are radical. Name one radical conservative group?

I can for libturds, Antifa


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 10, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


So the source of his funding is not material and should not be discussed ?
I note your reluctance to discuss the specifics.
And what side of what issue am I ?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 10, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


The one attacking the messenger.  

Please don't be obtuse, it's tedious.
.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 10, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Well you promote this guy as some kind of role model. And I have pointed out that things might not be that clear cut.

But its clear that you think he is above scrutiny.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 10, 2018)

2aguy said:


> This is the thing that always amazes us on the Right...the left wing has teamed up with radical islamic terrorism



How do we know when 2aguy lies?

When he starts another thread.

Does 2aguy with his hyper partisan lying threads actually represent the "Right" as he claims- or just the contard cover Trump's ass portion?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 10, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


What is clear is that you're trying to blame the messenger to avoid the point.

What is not clear is how you think you'll get away with it.
.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 10, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Ive posted up an article which suggests that Maajid is bought and paid for. Its not about you. Deal with the article rather than try and make it about yourself.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 10, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Post 3 is my point.  Who the Regressive Left is.  

If you want to disagree with the point made there, do so.

Anything else is transparent deflection.
.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 10, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Thats what I have done. Maajids whole quote is bought and paid for and has no weight.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 10, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


And again, I'm not at all surprised that you would say that.
.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 10, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> What they refuse to see is that this spinning and deflecting and defending and coddling ultimately enables the worst behaviors of whatever oppressed victim constituent group they are protecting. And there are several of those.



Guy, I promise you, if we were all Islamist haters like you are, their behavior would not change one iota.  

Want to change their behavior. Change our policies. 

Stop Supporting Israel.
Stop Supporting Wars
Stop funding "Freedom Fighters" who turn into terrorists when they don't agree with us anymore. 

Problem. Fucking. Solved. 

What isn't going to solve the problem.  Holding up some self-hating Muslim who should probably just quit her religion because she doesn't have the spiritual authority to change it.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 10, 2018)

The Troglocrats and the Terrorist hate the same people


----------



## Coyote (Jan 10, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


No one seems able to....


----------



## Coyote (Jan 10, 2018)

idb said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Truth be told, I think the real motivation behind the Regressive's constant defense of Islam is the "Oppressed/Oppressor" template they apply to virtually all relationships.
> ...



Well said, you hit the nail on the head.  A pity we can’t all agree on this simple piece of wisdom.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 10, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Watch him deflect this:

Name some Americans of consequence who fit the description of those described in your Post 3.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 10, 2018)

Coyote said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Pretty weak to be making generalizations about a group of people when zero percent of the group reflect the generaizations.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 10, 2018)

Coyote said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Yeah I've been waiting seven pages for this real-world evidence.

That's my problem --- I'm never satisfied with wispy fantasies I have no reason to believe exist.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 11, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Why?
.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 11, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


It might give you some credibility.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 11, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


With Regressives?



Don't need it.

And I've played this game many times.  Wanna see how it works?
.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 11, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> And I've played this game many times. Wanna see how it works?



We've already seen how it works. 

You make a statement with a faulty premise.  Like "Muslims attack us because their religion is totally crazy, man!" 

and someone counters with - "Um, no, they attack us because we attacked them, first."  

And you blather 'See, see, the Regressives are being mean to me again! Waaaaaaahhhhhhh"  

You probably throw in a few emojis to boot.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 11, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > And I've played this game many times. Wanna see how it works?
> ...


Ah, another Regressive.

Bitch, bitch, bitch.


.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 11, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Ah, another Regressive.
> 
> Bitch, bitch, bitch.



Thanks for proving my point.  You can dress your Islamophobia up in a nice suit, but everyone sees it for what it is.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 11, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, another Regressive.  Bitch, bitch, bitch.
> ...



.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 11, 2018)

"everyone"


.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 11, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> "everyone"



You got me there, Mac.  You can always get support from the White Identity movement here, your new buddies.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 11, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Because you made the claim.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 11, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


If someone is going to deny the behaviors of the Regressive Left, I already know there is absolutely nothing I can say or provide that will get them to admit otherwise.

Nothing.  Period.  An abject waste of time.

Faced with that situation, would you put forth the effort?  Really?
.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 11, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> If someone is going to deny the behaviors of the Regressive Left, I already know there is absolutely nothing I can say or provide that will get them to admit otherwise.
> 
> Nothing. Period. An abject waste of time.
> 
> Faced with that situation, would you put forth the effort? Really?



Well, it would be nice if you came up with real evidence, other than your own platitudes about the"Regressive left". (i.e. people who don't accept your Islamophobia and white male greivence nonsense.)


----------



## Coyote (Jan 11, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



I just want to see some real examples as opposed generalizations you trot out every time there is a discussion on Islam.


I have not seen anyone defend or even express tolerance for terrorism, or the more extreme ways Islam is practiced in some parts of the world.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 11, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > If someone is going to deny the behaviors of the Regressive Left, I already know there is absolutely nothing I can say or provide that will get them to admit otherwise.
> ...


I'm glad that it would be nice.

I don't care.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 11, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Take a look at what happened here, for the thousandth time:  I made a point, triggered a few Regressives, and off we go.  And I know that no matter how much "proof" I provide, it will never, ever be "good enough".  I've played that game with them a thousand times here, and I no longer do so.

Look at how important it is to them that they "beat" me, "prove" me "wrong", "discredit" me, whatever.  Clearly their self-esteem is tied pretty closely to USMB.

I simply have no such need.  This is an internet message board.  An interesting place to observe.  That's it.

If you really don't see the behaviors I describe regarding the Regressive Left, there is nothing I can say to help.  That's fine with me.

Let me graphically illustrate it for you:
.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 11, 2018)

We live in a country where religious and personal freedom is foundational.

We may not agree with your faith but we will fight for your right to follow it.

We live under a Constitution that sets out those rights and laws which create boundaries for those rights so they do not impinge on the rights of others.

We should not be judging the many by the actions of the few.  

As a leftist that is what I believe and it is from that perspective that I see most of the left here speaking from.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 11, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Take a look at what happened here, for the thousandth time: I made a point, triggered a few Regressives, and off we go. And I know that no matter how much "proof" I provide, it will never, ever be "good enough". I've played that game with them a thousand times here, and I no longer do so.



The problem is your "proof" is usually flawed. 

For instance, you cited that "Female Genital Mutilation" is PROOF THE MUZZIES ARE EEEEEEEEEEVIL.  

Um. Okay. 

Except Christians do it, too, in that part of the world.
And the practice predates Islam and Christianity. (they've found mummies with the procedure done to them.) 
AND it's not called for anywhere in the Koran or any other Islamic theological writings.  

SO you weren't told "it was a good example", you were presented with ACTUAL FLAWS IN YOUR ARGUMENT.  

Now, you are right in that the internet is an echo chamber, and bad information gets repeated and repeated.  But there is an obligation to be thorough in your arguments if you want to present yourself as an intellectual.  

It would also be nice if you showed as much ire at outright racists on this board that you show for 'regressives" who don't accept your premises.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 11, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Take a look at what happened here, for the thousandth time: I made a point, triggered a few Regressives, and off we go. And I know that no matter how much "proof" I provide, it will never, ever be "good enough". I've played that game with them a thousand times here, and I no longer do so.
> ...


I'm glad it would be nice.

I don't care.

You just don't want to believe that.
.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 11, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Let’s go back to the beginning here.

Look at the OP title.

Read the Op.

Then look at your first response to the thread.

Putting them all together, my take on it is:  the OP claims the left supports the stoning of people, the murder of gays and Islamic terrorism because the left refuses to jump on the “ all Islam is evil” bandwagon.  Your reply implies agreement.  

People have asked for real life examples of leftists of consequence who support that.  I might have missed the reply but I didn’t see it.

If some one supports any of what I said above I would condemn it.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 11, 2018)

*Do the Terrorist hate America as much as the Psychocrats?*


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 11, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


If a person says that the Regressives support jihadism, I will disagree with them.  It only *seems* that way.

What I *have* said about a thousand times now, and will be happy to say again, is that the Left uses an "Oppressed/Oppressor" template that they apply to virtually every relationship.  When they have identified the "Oppressed" party, they will spin for it, deflect for it, attack for it and defend it *no matter what* - up to and including a point at which they are literally enabling further poor behaviors by that group.

Islam (not jihadism) is one of the Left's pet constituent oppressed groups.  A longer list:

*Oppressed/Oppressor*
Islam/Christians
Islamic Countries/America
Blacks/Whites
Women/Men
Atheists/Christians
Liberals/Conservatives
Gays/Straights
Criminals/Cops
The World/America
Poor/Rich
Employees/Employers
Unsuccessful/Successful
Government/Corporations

On and on.

If you disagree, and I suspect you do, then we disagree.  And that's that.
.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 11, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



To demonstrate to us that you're not delusional.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 11, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> [
> Take a look at what happened here, for the thousandth time:  I made a point, triggered a few Regressives, and off we go.  And I know that no matter how much "proof" I provide, it will never, ever be "good enough".



The proof asked for was simply some names of American Liberals who support Islamist terrorism.

That's your accusation.  Your broad brush.  Back it up with some real life people.

Don't feel bad.  None of your Rightwing pals have any examples either.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 11, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > "everyone"
> ...



He's a nutty left leaning centrist who hates the left.  lol, he appears to believe that the only strong belief anyone should have is to oppose having strong beliefs.


----------



## deanrd (Jan 11, 2018)

Why is this in "General Discussion" and not in Conspiracy or Humor?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 11, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Take a look at what happened here, for the thousandth time: I made a point, triggered a few Regressives, and off we go.



_Again -- WHO??_

These "Regressives" don't have names?

How long does this cat-and-mouse game go on?  Because there's always a chance that a more interesting thread will come up, like "World Toilet Day".


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 11, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Take a look at what happened here, for the thousandth time: I made a point, triggered a few Regressives, and off we go.
> ...


Holy crap, I never have to name names.  It's WAY too much fun watching Regressives self-identify for me.

If you're that curious, all you have to do is read the thread.

True story!
.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 11, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Mr. Hawkins doesn't know what a liberal is .




....which makes two of you.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 11, 2018)

I've just read the last dozen or so exchanges between posters requesting Mac flesh out his broad brush with actual case histories and it basically goes:


Mac:  "I found Regressives!  May I burn them?"

Board:  "'Ow do you _know _that's a 'Regressive'"?

Mac:  She looks like one!!  (froth froth)

Accused Regressive:  "I'm not a Regressive -- Mac dressed me up like this!"

Board: "Well"?

Mac: "Well... I did do the nose.  And the hat.  But she's a Regressive!!!"  (froth froth)


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 11, 2018)

Pogo said:


> I've just read the last dozen or so exchanges between posters requesting Mac flesh out his broad brush with actual case histories and it basically goes:
> 
> 
> Mac:  "I found Regressives!  May I burn them?"
> ...


I'm all frothy!


.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 11, 2018)

Coyote said:


> We live in a country where religious and personal freedom is foundational.
> 
> We may not agree with your faith but we will fight for your right to follow it.
> 
> ...


But why?
Millions upon millions of muslims support their bullshit. If they didnt, they wouldnt vote in terrorists, terrorist supporters and people that will continue their 7th century savagery. 
Saying it is just a "few" is ignorant american PC bullshit.
Look at how happy all the towns people are when a rape victim gets stoned. There are videos all over the internet.
Please, spare us your rhetoric.
IMO, it seems like most americans only base it off what they see. IE american muslims. They arent really the problem.. Its the ones you want to import.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 11, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> You'll have to try again.
> .




....but he didn't try in the first place, man.

All he did was react like a little boy playing Cowboys and Indians.  That's the whole problem with these numb nuts -- they are incapable of understanding principles and can only march in lock step with labels. They are soldiers for team leftist, they know what is expected of them and they react accordingly.

 Is this really any different than the most simple-minded fundies of the right calling somebody a liberal if they fall anything short of complete bible-thumping backwardness?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 11, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I've just read the last dozen or so exchanges between posters requesting Mac flesh out his broad brush with actual case histories and it basically goes:
> ...



.And enjoy your cappuccino---  you certainly worked hard enough for the froth.  In fact we're gonna call you Frothty the Thnowman. 

At base it's really the OP's responsibility -- he wrote right in his title "the left wing embraces radical muslim [sic] terrorists", and then ran away rather than back it up.  So really you should be frothing about that cowardice too.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 11, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > You'll have to try again.
> ...


Well, as I always say, the two ends can be incredibly similar in their behaviors.

And who knows what they really think.  This stuff is like Pro Wrestling.  For all I know, they're just goofing around.

It SEEMS like they're serious, but...
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 11, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Well, I made the point on this that I wanted to make.

Then that triggered the Regressives, as usual, and the rest is history.
.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 11, 2018)

Coyote said:


> We live in a country where religious and personal freedom is foundational.
> 
> 
> 
> .



 Yet you prevent the free expressions of ideas critical of the supremacist doctrine known as Islam.

 If you actually believed these words instead of just grandstanding, you would apply this principle to the right of people to criticize anti-humanist doctrines as well as follow them.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 11, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > We live in a country where religious and personal freedom is foundational.
> ...



Yet another Monty Python reference?

You don't "vote" for terrorists.  

And btw if you're gonna plant your flag on a statement like "there are videos all over the internet" ---- I submit you need coffee before you post.

I understand Mac's got extra froth.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 11, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




Riiiiight, the triggered "Regressives" that have no names.  We did this.  Pass the Dramamine.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 11, 2018)

Pogo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Good gawd you are dumb.
What the hek do you mean you dont vote for terrorists? Are you saying the palis voted in HAMAS with a gun pointed to their head? 
There are videos of ME muslims cheering that bullshit on. Thousands of them. 
That isnt my only reason for thinking the way i do. If you didnt have tunnel vision like most of the retarded goobers on here, you would see it too. Its everywhere. The only place it ISNT, is in you ignorant retards rhetoric.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 11, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Saying it is just a "few" is ignorant american PC bullshit.



 Apologists pull this stunt quite intentionally, IMO. I don't think they minimize so much out of ignorance, but of dishonesty. Were they to acknowledge the truth, their entire house of cards would crumble.

 A small percentage of Muslims may engage in terrorism, true.  A significant percentage SUPPORTS the terrorism as a tactic towards the goal, however, and a MAJORITY supports the goal, if not the specific tactics employed by the terrorists. .

The goal is to spread the supremacist doctrine until nothing else remains. That is  the real issue when it comes to understanding Islam, and one the leftist supporters ignore quite willfully. If these idiots were actual liberals, they would be railing against Islam, not defending it since it stands in diametrical opposition to liberalism in every possible way.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 11, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Riiiiight, the triggered "Regressives" that have no names.  We did this.  Pass the Dramamine.



Why do you keep demanding he tell you your name.

Did you forget it or something?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 11, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Saying it is just a "few" is ignorant american PC bullshit.
> ...



And here we go AGAIN --- and I don't mind trotting out the same show horse since it won so handily last time ---

Are you or are you not saying that any Irish people who agree that the UK should GTFO of their island are, by IRA intellectual proxy, "terrorists"?

Or is that a whole different thing that "doesn't count" because they're also Christians, which destroys your little Association Fallacy?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 11, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Riiiiight, the triggered "Regressives" that have no names.  We did this.  Pass the Dramamine.
> ...



He (she) didn't point to me individually.  He (she) didn't point to ANYBODY individually.
Apparently he (she) *can't* point to anybody individually.  That's the point.

Nor can the OP ------------------ who ran away to hide from his own thread.

As I noted right from the start, all this thread is is yet another butthurt with some bigot whining that there are those who will not join him in his bigotry.  That's all there is to it.  That's why this imaginary Regressive-monster-under-the-bed has no name, no form and no examples.  It's like "Satan" -- it doesn't exist.

In fact I'd say it's a safe bet that the wags who come up with these fictional Emmanuel Goldstein bogeymen  --- whether it's Mac's "Regressive Left" or the OP's "left wing embracing radical muslim [sic] terrorism" ---- are the same crowd who believe in "Satan", the primitive concept of anthropomorphizing things one doesn't understand into a eeeeebil monster-type who has no underlying purpose, rhyme or reason, just that it's made of eeeeebil.  That's a convenient way of running away from complexities of individual situations the anthropomorphizer can not or will not deal with.  So you wrap it up into a "him" that nobody can prove actually exists, and then denounce your own creation.

Childish, really.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 11, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



 I am not indulging in an association fallacy, you regressive little git.

Your blather about the Irish is nothing but a red herring offered to distract because you lack the intelligence and honesty to acknowledge what Islam actually represents.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 11, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



So we're going with the latter part of the Double Standard.  Allllll righty then.

We covered this before too --- when "we" do it they're outliers who have nothing to do with "us", while when "they" do they're reflecting who their religion is.  Lather, rinse, repeat, ho hum, snore.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 11, 2018)

The Regressive Left and Islam -- What is happening here?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 11, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> The Regressive Left and Islam -- What is happening here?


Reading that thread and it looks like you were struggling for answers 2 years ago.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 11, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


The thread states we of the left embrace terrorists.  Unless you can provide actual examples then I am calling it out for the lie it is.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 11, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Except that is not accuate or at least not unique to the left.  The right has its own set of oppressed/oppressor pairs that they spin for.

Christians vs...almost everyone
Big Gov vs people
Islam/Christianity
Environment/energy

And frankly many of the pairings you list apply as well...just the sides are reversed.

Why is it so difficult to look at people as individuals?  To not define by their extremists?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 11, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > What they refuse to see is that this spinning and deflecting and defending and coddling ultimately enables the worst behaviors of whatever oppressed victim constituent group they are protecting. And there are several of those.
> ...


So you think if we had a different position with hitler he’d have stopped his advances? Dude seriously you can’t be that stupid.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 11, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The Regressive Left and Islam -- What is happening here?
> ...


I'm sure it does, to you.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 11, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I agree.  That isn't true.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 11, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


That question could also be asked of both ends of the spectrum.
.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 11, 2018)

jc456 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




I have to disagree.

Joe IS that stupid.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 11, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The Regressive Left and Islam -- What is happening here?
> ...




There was no struggle there at all.  There were lots of answers that explained you moronic useful idiots quite well.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 11, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Not to mention the way they provided me with example after example after example of my point, right after I had made the point.

Hardcore partisan ideologues see only their side, and warp their personal reality to fit it.  A fascinating bunch.
.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 11, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




It's almost cute watching them fall all over themselves to perform in exactly the ways as described and then immediately deny they have just done so.

 If not for the fact there are so many of them and they are rank and file members of a major political party, they WOULD be cute. As is, they are merely dangerous subversives undermining western liberalism.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 11, 2018)

Great,p


Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Great. Perhaps you could point to some terrorist supporting folk on the left ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 11, 2018)

Tumbleweed GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 11, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> I'm glad it would be nice.
> 
> I don't care.
> 
> You just don't want to believe that.



Oh, I think it bothers you horribly that I'm on here mocking you, and discrediting your weak arguments.   

Otherwise you wouldn't spend LESS time whining about it than you do whining about racists.  

Moving right along.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 11, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Islam (not jihadism) is one of the Left's pet constituent oppressed groups. A longer list:
> 
> *Oppressed/Oppressor*



As opposed to you, who sees the world divided between "Losers/Winners"

And you so desperately want to be one of the "Winners".  

That's not how principles work, buddy.  You don't take a position because you might win.  You take it because it is right.  

So let's look at your "List"



Mac1958 said:


> Islam/Christians



Meh, not really.  Both religions are equally silly.  



Mac1958 said:


> Islamic Countries/America



Here's the thing, buddy, and since I know you never wore this country's uniform like I did. Some of us just ask the very basic question, after 28 years of being at war with the Islamic world, what are we doing this for, again?  

Again, when you stick your dick in a hornet's nest, you shouldn't whine about getting stung. 



Mac1958 said:


> Blacks/Whites



So are you pretending racism isn't a thing?  



Mac1958 said:


> Atheists/Christians



Um... no.  Our complaint there is that Christians want to base the laws on their superstitions. We want them to be based on reason and good policy. 



Mac1958 said:


> Criminals/Cops



I wasn't aware anyone was "pro-Criminal".  We just have some silly idea that the police should treat all people fairly and not abuse their power. It's not the criminals we have a problem with them "oppressing"...  it's kids playing with toys or just having the bad luck to be in the wrong place at the wrong time. 

I live in a state where we had to shut down Death Row because we were exonerating more criminals than we were executing, the cops were so fucking corrupt in this state. 



Mac1958 said:


> The World/America



Again, soooo cute when Non-Veterans beat their chests about their patriotism. 



Mac1958 said:


> Unsuccessful/Successful



Ah, yes, the "Greed is Good" thinking.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 11, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> But why?
> Millions upon millions of muslims support their bullshit. If they didnt, they wouldnt vote in terrorists, terrorist supporters and people that will continue their 7th century savagery.



Okay despite the fact that few countries even allow votes in the Islamic world that aren't pre-approved candidates, what Muslims support is the westgetting out of their part of the world.  Any fool who says "Terrorist" is just trying to shine the turd that is our policy of the last 30 years. 

When was the last time "Islamic Terrorists" attacked Japan?  They don't Japan minds it's own fucking business.  



TNHarley said:


> Saying it is just a "few" is ignorant american PC bullshit.
> Look at how happy all the towns people are when a rape victim gets stoned. There are videos all over the internet.



Yes, there are aspects of their culture that are fucked up.  That has nothing to do with terrorism.  And  it's not like this  country has a wonderful history of treating rape victims with dignity. 



TNHarley said:


> IMO, it seems like most americans only base it off what they see. IE american muslims. They arent really the problem.. Its the ones you want to import.



Except most of the ones who've gone off the deep end are people who were born here... but never mind.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 11, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Reading that thread and it looks like you were struggling for answers 2 years ago.



Naw, it was just no one gave him the answer he wanted to hear   

I think the answer he wants to hear is, "Yes, Mac, those big mean old Muslims are scary... Here's a clean pair of shorts...."  

What he doesnt' want to hear is the answer I've gave him many times. 

It's not our job or our place to change their culture or their religion.  If they present a valid and legitimate threat to the US, I'd be the first one on the front line to fight them.  

But, "They are standing on top of a bunch of oil and the Jews want a homeland" isn't a threat to the US


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 11, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I have to disagree.
> 
> Joe IS that stupid.



And yet you can never refute on thing I said.  Not one single line.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 11, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Reading that thread and it looks like you were struggling for answers 2 years ago.
> ...



They seem to have a struggle differentiating between migrants and terrorists. A lot of it is just dumb ignorance but some of it is just hate.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 11, 2018)

g5000 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




Those are democrats....Christians don't hate.....many democrats pretend to be Christians to get votes...but their hatred, jealousy and greed clearly show they are not Christians in any sense of the word....


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 11, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Great,p
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> ...




barak obama......he gave the biggest sponsor of terrorism around the world...Iran, 150 billion dollars in cash and gave them the glide path to nuclear weapons....that money is financing global terrorism, and the protections he gave them for their nuclear weapon program will bite us on the ass......

Besides that......his two good friends...bill ayers and his wife, bernadine dorhn are two, actual, domestic terrrorist bombers.......


----------



## idb (Jan 11, 2018)

2aguy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


Not only have you never met a conspiracy theory you didn't like...you can make up your own for every situation.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 12, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Those are democrats....Christians don't hate....



Really? so someone who sues to keep people from getting married or even buying a wedding cake isn't "hateful"?  

Interesting.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 12, 2018)

2aguy said:


> barak obama......he gave the biggest sponsor of terrorism around the world...Iran, 150 billion dollars in cash



again, you keep repeating that lie. 

We didn't GIVE the Iranians 150 billion, we RETURNED 150 billion the courts have ruled for years that we rightfully owe them. 

It's Iran's fucking money.  We seized it when the Shah was thrown out, and we should have returned it when the hostages were released in 1981 like we promised. 



2aguy said:


> and gave them the glide path to nuclear weapons....



Except the Nuclear Energy Commission says Iran is complying with the agreement.  

And the last time one of you wingnuts told us "Country X is about to get Nuclear weapons, we gotta stop them", we got the Iraq War and thousands dead for no good reason. 



2aguy said:


> that money is financing global terrorism, and the protections he gave them for their nuclear weapon program will bite us on the ass......



I'm sorry, why is something going on on the other side of the world "our problem" again?  




2aguy said:


> Besides that......his two good friends...bill ayers and his wife, bernadine dorhn are two, actual, domestic terrrorist bombers.......



No, they were people protesting an immoral war that killed 3 million people for no good reason.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 12, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


It happens all the time.  They know what they're doing and they understandably get angry when that mirror is shoved in their face.

So, as we see on this thread, the distortions, misrepresentations and personal attacks begin.

Once they've identified a group as "oppressed", this is what happens.

They think they're "defending" the "oppressed".  And they will do it regardless of the consequences.
.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 12, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> It happens all the time. They know what they're doing and they understandably get angry when that mirror is shoved in their face.
> 
> So, as we see on this thread, the distortions, misrepresentations and personal attacks begin.
> 
> Once they've identified a group as "Oppressed", this is what happens. They think they're "defending" the "oppressed". And they'll do it regardless of the consequences.



Oh, Mac, I'm sorry the scary Arab made you soil your shorts that one time, but the reality is, most of us question our mid-east policy because it's stupid, not because we care about "the oppressed". 

26 years of war, you'd think we'd be closer to our goal, not farther away. 

We were fighting the war on Islam when I was a young man, and now I am an old man.  I thought it was stupid then, when we were getting in the middle of a fight between Saddam and the Emir about who had the right to gogue us on oil prices.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 12, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > So, as we see on this thread, the distortions, misrepresentations and personal attacks begin.
> ...


Dogmaphobe, see?  Just a few moments after I predicted it.

This is who they are.  They're "defending" the "oppressed", and part of that is attacking on the "behalf" of the "oppressed", regardless of the consequences.

Like clockwork.  Absolutely fascinating. 
.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 12, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Dogmaphobe, see? Just a few moments after I predicted it.
> 
> This is who they are. They're "defending" the "oppressed", and part of that is attacking on the "behalf" of the "oppressed", regardless of the consequences.
> 
> Like clockwork.



Notice Mac didn't address how i pointed out our ME policy is stupid. 

He's just upset we outed him as an Islamophobe- again.  

When you sign up for the Army to fight the evil Muzzies, I'll take you seriously.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 12, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Who is defending terrorists?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 12, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


No one.  I've been asked that question a thousand times, and my answer has not changed.
.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 12, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Have you noticed the personal attacks in posts coming from your own side? Distortions?  Misrepresentations? So we are now dangerous subversives?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 12, 2018)

2aguy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


Anyone can hate.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 12, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


What's my side?

And I've said you're "dangerous subversives"?

Come on.  Maybe react to stuff I actually say.  This is silly.
.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 12, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


l
Well you pointed out how the insults and personal attacks start coming from the left in a general way.

The proponents of your view seem to be doing the same....”moronic usefull idiots”really?

I get tired of constantly seeing what I say deliberately misrepresented as supporting terrorists, killing gays and abusing women.  It effectively ends discourse doesn’t it?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 12, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Of course, both ends love to distort and misrepresent.  Hence the first line of my sig.

I'm in another conversation right now with right wingers who refuse to admit what happened in the Meltdown of 2008 for purely partisan political reasons, and they're getting personal too.  Opposite sides of the same coin.  I'm just not required to either participate or enable.
.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 12, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


I am getting too bitter about some of this.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 12, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Oh, it's easy to.  This is a bad, toxic environment we're in, and we can't fix anything like this.
.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 12, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Great,p
> ...



Really? I mean REALLY? 
Obama gave them billions. Why do you keep lying? 

Obama did a very good job in putting a hold of their nuclear program before completion. Even with tough sanctions against Iran the only left to complete their nuclear ambitions is the facility of hard water located in Arak. 
Just imagine what could had happened without Obama’s nuclear agreements with Iran. 

I keep hearing this all the time from right wingers especially from Trump. But what  is your other alternatives? 
If you don’t mind please give me your best HONEST answer.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 12, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Pretty much every government in the civilised world agrees that it was a great deal.

Boris Johnson challenges Trump to come up with 'better idea' than Iran nuclear deal

Of course they arent hung up about Obamas skin colour.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 12, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


You make claims and cant back them up. How can that be misrepresented ?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 12, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


If you want to pretend that I can't back them up, great.  Whatever works for you.

The fact is that I don't bother, because I know how the game is played.  I'll be happy to provide the graphical representation that I provided earlier of how the game is played, if you'd like.

You can keep whining about it, or just deal with it.
.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 12, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Im not whining. I am enjoying watching you squirm.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 12, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Great, run with that.
.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 12, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Will do. Going to tell all the lads down at the Regressive Club later.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2018)

Coyote said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Anyone can accuse someone of that to end the conversation. That is what you do. If you ever summon the fortitude to discuss Islam honestly, let us know. Until then you are an apologist, and a piss poor one at that.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 12, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


I dont think that you understand the meaning of the word "apologist".


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I don't give a shit what you think.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Then your posts have no legitimacy.  If you can't even agree on what words mean, then you have no business using them.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Another person that does not know the difference between factual and hateful. If you ever figure it out let me know.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Actually when we have an issue is when people start pulling numbers out of their ass and going "300,000,000 out of 1.2 billion people wouldn't mind subjugating others" or "three million illegals voted".

Facts matter, and numbers are specific.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



32,363 terror attacks since 9/11 is a fact. The Koran is filled with hate for anything or anyone that is not Islamic is a fact. Do those facts matter?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



"Liberals" are way older than "socialists" --- the former wrote our Constitution.  And "Progressives" came after both of them, roughly 1890 to 1920.  Those are three different things that, in the latter's period, all existed concurrently.  The fact that you can't be bothered to learn basic political science terminology, yet want to use them to fling like monkey turds, is entirely irrelevant to their actual definitions.  That's on you.

Meanwhile you have yet to demonstrate what the fuck your OP title is yammering about.  Mac has been standing in for you while you ran away, failing to demonstrate the same thing.  Now that you're back you can take over.  So please, do regale us all with still yet more concrete examples of that which you cannot explain.

EDIT - I didn't notice the dateline and mistakenly gave the OP credit for returning to the scene of his crime.  Evidently he did not -- he simply ran away.  Sorry Mac, you're still holding the bag.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




What passes for today's "liberals" has nothing to do with what the real term was even 50 years ago and it had ZERO to do with collectivism.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2018)

2aguy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Ah here's the post I was trying to click.

Those are not in any observable way "democrats" -- which means people who believe in democracy.  Nor are they Democrats, which is the name of a political party.  They're not up there to vote so we have no idea which of them, if any, are registered to vote at all.  And we know they're not democrats because we know they _are_ fascists.

What we also know is that they're Christians.  We know that because it's a *prerequisite *for joining the Klan.  That organization was founded with a burning cross, an unsheathed sword and a bible.  It's mandatory.

Now the poster's point sailing blithely over your pointed head here is that we could take this group of Christians --- we know for a fact they're Christians --- and attribute every lynching, every whipping, every bombing or act of other destruction that they do and, via the exact same Composition Fallacy you brought in here like a load in your pants and proceeded to dump ---- to "Christianism".

And that would be the same fallacy you're already using.  It's your own logic, looking back at you in the mirror, dumb shit.  Expressed another way, "correlation is not causation".  You probably don't have a clue in the world what that means but again --- that ignorance is on you.

As for your blanket generalization fallacy above, to wit "Christians don't hate", go ahead and explain Eric Rudolph.  Or John Salvi.  Or Tim McVeigh.  Or Scott Roeder.  Or Adolf Hitler.

Nothing's changed, Dumbass --- you trot fallacies in here, they WILL be shot down.  Wid a quickness.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 12, 2018)

g5000 said:


> “If a man lies with a male as with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination; they shall surely be put to death; their blood is upon them.” Leviticus 20:13


Boy, good point.

And that rash of internet videos of beheadings of gays by wild-eyed Presbyterians has been fucking HORRIFIC.

WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH THESE PRESBYTERIANS
.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Indeed that appears to be its purpose.  Lush Rimjob has taught them that what they want is monologue.  And when you write a monologue, you write the script for both sides, whether the other party agrees to it or not.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 12, 2018)

2aguy said:


> This is the thing that always amazes us on the Right...the left wing has teamed up with radical islamic terrorism thinking that they can use them to bring down the west........and there won't be any blow back in that relationship....
> 
> Leftists and Islamists: Strange Bedfellows
> 
> ...


I am a liberal and I do not approve of you radical muslims.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 12, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Ah, because the left are morons. Easiest question of the day candidate.


We on the left are no approving of your rightwing muslim ways at all.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



One more time, Christian doctrine says to hate no one. These people are hijacking the religion using it that way. Can't you figure that out?

Islamic doctrine clearly says to hate non-Muslims and kill them. Another fact. Get it?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Mac is just phoning it in today. He is holding a weak hand.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 12, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> I'd like to hear the names of the American liberals who support Islamic extremist terrorism.  I'd like to hear enough of those names so that one can label that sentiment as characteristic of American liberals in general,
> 
> as the retard who started this troll thread is claiming.


What we have are American rightwing muslims pretending they are not.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



What in the wide world of blue fuck are you even talking about here?

Where do you see any "defending any oppressed" in that post?  He's mocking YOU.  Directly.
If anything's being "oppressed" its the fallacy of Appeal to Emotion.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 12, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Commies and Islamic Theocrats have one thing in common.  They are anti-individual-liberty authoritarian statists with the same convert-or-die policy.
> 
> They are the same.


It's becoming more and more obvious that the RW people here are really radical muslims or certainly fellow travelers.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


And another Regressive jumps in.

Welcome, and thanks for the valuable input.
.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Link?

Hey, I made the observation of basic what-fucking-words-mean.  Prove that observation wrong and quit this limpwristed pussyfooting of calling names you can't demonstrate.  I invited you to explain the post and all you have is "humma humma regressive humma humma".  You've got enough hummas here to start a middle eastern restaurant.  And in fact your increasingly vacuous posts are becoming a PITA.

Have you devolved completely to the level of Troll with no point then?  You're sounding more and more like that klown whose every post consists of nothing more substantial than "far left drone!"

Pathetic.  So many posts, so little accomplished.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




Eric Rudolph was a Zionist, John Salvi and Adolf Hitler belonged to the cult that is the catholic church and Timothy McVeigh was in black-ops and the patsy of the OKC bombing and saw nothing in his background that showed he was a Christian.
Scott Roeder? Don't support what he did but the fact that George "killer" Tiller was allowed to perform late term abortions is beyond disgusting but yet leftards supported his "practice".......


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 12, 2018)

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > This is the thing that always amazes us on the Right...the left wing has teamed up with radical islamic terrorism thinking that they can use them to bring down the west........and there won't be any blow back in that relationship....
> ...




You are a militant fabian socialist, Buttecea.....nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Looks to me like he's playing that old fun game called "52 pick up".


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Mac is holding his own and some of yours as well, Pogo........you are all over the place while not making any sense.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 12, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


It's amusing to watch the paranoid backwards muslims and fellowtravelers post here with their falsehoods and middle east superstitions....like chemtrails.......


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Commies and Islamic Theocrats have one thing in common.  They are anti-individual-liberty authoritarian statists with the same convert-or-die policy.
> ...


Projection on your part. Not working.


----------



## jillian (Jan 12, 2018)

2aguy said:


> This is the thing that always amazes us on the Right...the left wing has teamed up with radical islamic terrorism thinking that they can use them to bring down the west........and there won't be any blow back in that relationship....
> 
> Leftists and Islamists: Strange Bedfellows
> 
> ...



who embraces terrorism except for people like you who tried to justify a terrorist Neo nazi driving a car into peaceful protestersmand killing a young woman.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 12, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





Needless to say, Buttecea, I am STILL waiting on your first thoughtful and insightful piece of prose that isn't full of vitriol and anger..........


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



ALL irrelevant.  Religion does not preclude politics; one can be (and many are) Christians while being Zionists, the IRA, Klanners (required), haters, masturbators, child daters, self-saters or bad check-writers.  Christians (or Jews or Buddhists or Muslims or atheists) can be shooters, tooters, looters or polluters.  None are mutually exclusive.  

The poster's claim was "Christians don't hate".  I gave him (<< again that's HIM, not "you") myriad examples to refute.  The poster was (again) dumping a logical fallacy and (again) got his ass nailed on it.

And Catholics are fucking Christians Dumbass --- we were the first ones.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 12, 2018)

jillian said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > This is the thing that always amazes us on the Right...the left wing has teamed up with radical islamic terrorism thinking that they can use them to bring down the west........and there won't be any blow back in that relationship....
> ...




LMAO! You mean the staged "Charlottesville Attack"?????


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





Pogo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


What does the doctrine say?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



It says "boo".  Next question please.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Catholicism is a cult that has been fighting Martin Luther's Reformation since the early 1500's. Look up the "Council of Trent" and how the Jesuits came to be. The Pope is the "vicar" of Jesus Christ and infallible? How is that Biblical? Purgatory? Paying for indulgences? Paganism mixed in with a few Biblical references for effect all used to milk their followers.....any questions? I would REALLY like to talk to you about the Jesuits.......


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Riiiiight the "staged Charlottesville attack" from the same asswipe that tried to sell the "staged Newtown shooting", no doubt holding in his pocket the "staged Hurricane Katrina", the "staged moon landing", the "staged Kennedy assassination", the "staged death of Elvis" and the fucking "staged World Wars One and Two".

This is why you're on Ignore.  Thank you for reminding me why clicking "show ignored content" is a bad idea.

Go find a mental health clinic.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



The religion you defend, Islam, and say you don't, says to kill, subdue, or convert with violent means or anything that is necessary. That is a fact. Christianity clearly says not to hate.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


These are based on polls done in the Middle East.
But I forgot, you only watch/listen to Liberal bullshit news.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I don't give a flying fuck what you would "like" --- you're trying to shunt the topic off into "Jesuits".  Won't work.  You wanna talk Jesuits, go find the Religion forum and start your own thread.  This one is failing nicely without your help.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 12, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


The Regressives get very upset with me, so they attack and make things personal.  Always a good sign. 

There are plenty of honest liberals who agree with me, I quote them often, and that REALLY pisses off the Regressives.

And by the way, you'll notice that I NEVER have to name names.  They always self-identify for me.


.


.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




Proof is in the pudding, Pogo. They bused in protesters, the counter-protesters and then staged this fraudulent attack. Hell, it wasn't even a convincing staged event. The alleged guy that did it? He drove the car right past the cops that had been standing down......utterly pathetic.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You better get that ignore button looked at.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I am shutting down your "White Christians are full of hate and are violent" bullshit and doing so quite nicely.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



And here we go AGAIN --- 265 posts on.....

*******WHERE******* do I "defend Islam"?

*******WHERE****** did I even _post anything_ _about _"Islam"?

The OP failed to show any examples of his "left wing embraces radical muslim [sic] terrorism".    Then he ran away.  FAILED.

Mac too failed to show any examples of his "regressives".  Couldn't do it.  FAILED.

Now here you are pulling even more shit out of your ass.  *Quote it.*

You can't do it.  It doesn't exist.

This is exactly what I described about writing scripts to put in other people's mouths.

You just pulled the same boner the OP did --- started out with a false premise that you can't demonstrate.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



You're not on my Ignore list.  Are you lobbying to be?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



"Polls" that conveniently have no links huh.  "Polls" conducted by the Ipse Dixit company?

How many Muslims live in the middle east then?  You know, that these 300 million would be a portion of?  Because this is gonna be some fascinating math.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Your denial of the facts are a defense of Islam. What are you going to do about a proven hate machine disguised as a religion? Ignore it, bash Christianity? So, to quote you is not necessary.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I just got home from work but after Shabbos I will look up the video of that Muslim girl who asked the panel a question and the Muslim woman who converted to Christianity, whose name off hand I can't remember, ripped her a good one.
You probably know the name but are too intellectually dishonest to find the video yourself and Link to it.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Thanks to my wife.
Now proceed to eat shit.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



IT AIN'T MY POINT DOOD.  How the fuck is it *MY* job to look up *YOUR* bogus numbers that I already don't believe in the first place?

You lose, wimp.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



That's not  a link dumbass.  That's a video of people talking.

Holy SHIT the density in here.....


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 12, 2018)

This has been great fun.
What we have on one side are a bunch of nuts who cant distinguish between Muslims and Terrorists.
And on the other side normal people.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Oh but it is Goober.  You made an ass-sertion, about me, and I demand you back it up.

You can neither do that nor, apparently admit that you can't.  That makes you not only a liar but a wimp.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> This has been great fun.
> What we have on one side are a bunch of nuts who cant distinguish between Muslims and Terrorists.
> And on the other side normal people.



The former group also apparently can't distinguish between their own echobubble fallacies and the world of reality.  And that's a far broader concern.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 12, 2018)

bodecea said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, because the left are morons. Easiest question of the day candidate.
> ...



You leftwits can't even type, do you have brain damage?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 12, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


The paranoid anger of our RW muslims and their fellow patriarchal travellers......see what happens when old world superstition takes hold of the feeble minded.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> This has been great fun.
> What we have on one side are a bunch of nuts who cant distinguish between Muslims and Terrorists.
> And on the other side normal people.


That would be you, that cannot distinguish what the subject even is. The facts about Islam and any defense of those facts by you and others only conflate all Muslims with the doctrine and the Muslims that follow it literally.

Islam is a hateful ideology/religion and whatever fun your having won't change that.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > This has been great fun.
> ...


Fallacies?


> 2018.01.11 (Cameroon)
> Three civilians are slaughtered by Jihadists.   2018.01.09 (Pakistan)
> A suicide bomber sends seven other souls to Allah.   2018.01.09 (Israel)
> A 35-year-old rabbi and father of six is shot to death by terrorists.   2018.01.07 (Syria)
> ...



Islam: The Politically Incorrect Truth


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 12, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




There goes Buttecea posting STUPID shit.......must be be a day that ends in "y".


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



YES,  _FALLACIES_, DUMBASS.  READ THE FUCKING TITLE OF THIS THREAD --- FALLACY.

Three hundred fucking posts and nobody can rehabilitate that false premise. THE END.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




CAIR and the Muslim Brotherhood having people in the state department and the ear of the Barrypuppet? Huma Abedin and her family's ties to the Muslim Brotherhood is a "false premise"? HOLY shit.........talk about denial.......


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


No it is not. The Womens March with Linda Sasour happened. Feminists(Leftists) clearly embraced Islam. Wake up.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 12, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Liberal women marching against Trump while donning Burkas...........you can't make this shit up.....SMH.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 12, 2018)

Just to refocus...............
Title of thread,.............

*Why the left wing embraces radical muslim terrorists....*

And yet you wankers cant point to any individual who _*"embraces radical muslim terrorists".*_

Collectively you are an embarrassment. Go and play with your Lego sets you sad fucks.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Just to refocus...............
> Title of thread,.............
> 
> *Why the left wing embraces radical muslim terrorists....*
> ...


If you had the ability to wade through the fat between your ears you would realize the Left deals with known terrorists and organizations  with proven terror connections. Then they have the balls to say they don't. That kind of hypocrisy and trying to silence people with insults or labels who see it only enables Islam..

Lardass.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 12, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Just to refocus...............
> Title of thread,.............
> 
> *Why the left wing embraces radical muslim terrorists....*
> ...




CAIR and the Muslim Brotherhood are radical muslims.........


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 12, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Just to refocus...............
> ...


Who ?
Give us some names ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 12, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Just to refocus...............
> ...


You think Sandy Hook was a hoax. That excuses you from adult debate.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Theresa May, Emil Macron, Pierre Trudeau.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 12, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




I don't think Sandy Hoax was a staged event.....I KNOW it was. 

So, to get back to the topic? Why not do a little research about CAIR, their goals, the radicals that they funded and their ties to the muslim brotherhood along with their chumminess with the DNC?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2018)

Barack Obama, Eric Holder, Samantha Powers.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 12, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Just to refocus...............
> Title of thread,.............
> 
> *Why the left wing embraces radical muslim terrorists....*
> ...




obama......rashid khalidy....


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 12, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Barack Obama, Eric Holder, Samantha Powers.


And ?
Give us some context ? What did they do ?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Barack Obama, Eric Holder, Samantha Powers.
> ...


The Iran cash, not destroying ISIS, selective politically motivated prosecution enabling Islamic organizations, siding with Palestinians who are just Islamic terrorists.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2018)

Dick Durbin






Dem. Senator Dick Durbin Lies That Republican Said He Couldn't Stand to Look at Obama


----------



## Coyote (Jan 12, 2018)

Why is it SO damn hard to view people as individuals?

Anyone?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Why is it SO damn hard to view people as individuals?
> 
> Anyone?


It is ideas and actions we are looking at. This is not about race.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 12, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it SO damn hard to view people as individuals?
> ...



Yes it is about "race" or, more broadly "group" identity.

It's about defining an entire group by the actions of a few.

How is that a good thing?

In fact..for those who proclaim themselves Christian...how is it Christian?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


No it is defining something by what it says it is. You will not admit that is possible with Islam. It is.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 12, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



So...you believe it's accurate to define a group by the actions of it's extremists?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


No I believe that a group that believes what the Koran says is dangerous. And because the religion clearly endorses lies and half truths to hide who does or does not.

And those acts are not extreme in Islam. Islam is extreme.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 12, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Ok...so you define an entire group by the actions of a few and attempt to justify that.  Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


How do you tell the difference? Because they tell you terror is bad? Thanks for avoiding the real problem again.

Just curious, how many MS 13 members actually represent the group?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 13, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Boy, good point.
> 
> And that rash of internet videos of beheadings of gays by wild-eyed Presbyterians has been fucking HORRIFIC.
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH THESE PRESBYTERIANS



I wouldn't know about Presbyterians.  

Here's some fun stuff some Christians in Europe did just 70 years ago, while wearing belt buckles that said, "God's With Us" 






What the fuck is wrong with these Catholics and Lutherans!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 13, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Mac is holding his own and some of yours as well, Pogo........you are all over the place while not making any sense.



Look Mac, you have the support of the guy who thinks that Sandy Hook was a hoax and 9/11 was an inside job.  

aren't you proud!!!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 13, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> There are plenty of honest liberals who agree with me, I quote them often, and that REALLY pisses off the Regressives.



You mean the unfunny comedians who can't tell racist jokes and the self-hating Muslims?  

But you can add, "Conspiracy Nuts" to you list of "honest liberals".


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 13, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Boy, good point.
> ...


You dont have to go back that far to find Catholics doing fun stuff.




This was Manchester in 1996.I used to work near here. It never occurred to me that all Catholics were terrorists. Probably because I am educated and evolved.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 13, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Wow, someone here said that all Catholics are terrorists?

Holy crap!  Who?
.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 13, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Wow, someone here said that all Catholics are terrorists?
> 
> Holy crap! Who?
> .



Wow, Mac, if you were backpedeling any faster, you could be in the Tour de France.  

If you want to hold all Muslims responsible for ISIS, then you should hold all Catholics responsible for the IRA.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 13, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, someone here said that all Catholics are terrorists?
> ...


I want to hold all Muslims responsible for ISIS?

Holy shit!

That's terrible! 

I didn't know I said that!

Thank you so much!



Gawd, that was easy.

This place needs new zealots.  The old ones are worn out.
.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 13, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> I want to hold all Muslims responsible for ISIS?
> 
> Holy shit!
> 
> ...



Sure you do... don't backpedal your Islamophobia now.  

Come on, guy, you can't keep hiding behind a few Uncle Toms forever. 

Either you think we have an Islamic Problem because ISLAM IS TRULY AN EVIL religion... 

Or you think a few nuts are just acting badly.  

which is it?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 13, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to hold all Muslims responsible for ISIS?
> ...


I love your simple little binary world, I really do.  Absolutely fascinating.

Either you think this, or you think that.  How easy.

Islam is a religion with crazies, just like every other.  Its percentage of crazies?  I have no idea.  I do know that it is currently the most violent and regressive religion on the planet, and it's in significant need of a Reformation.  And, unfortunately for us, it has people like you enabling the bad behaviors of those few crazies, because you're a Regressive who puts your ideology over everything else.  You have to protect your little oppressed groups at all costs.

There.  I made that as easy for you as I can.

Now, if you & Tommy want to keep misrepresenting what I say, go ahead.  You've been doing it for years, because you're a coward and a liar.  And it's why I rarely bother communicating with you.  Thanks.
.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 13, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Islam is a religion with crazies, just like every other. Its percentage of crazies? I have no idea. I do know that it is currently the most violent and regressive religion on the planet, and it's in significant need of a Reformation. And, unfortunately for us, it has people like you enabling the bad behaviors of those few crazies, because you're a Regressive who puts your ideology over everything else. You have to protect your little oppressed groups at all costs.
> 
> There. I made that as easy for you as I can.



You mean you said a lot of stupid things. 

Hey, guy, you as a non-Muslim really have no business telling ANYONE that their religion needs "Reformation".  

And our problem with Islams has nothing to do with their religion, it has to do with our foreign policy controlled by the Oil Companies and Jews.  

The bad behavior happens because after you've bombed a man's home and killed his family, ALL HE HAS LEFT TO LIVE FOR IS REVENGE!!! 

"but, but, but, it must because his religion is regressive, not because we killed his family!!!"  

What a truly stupid person you are. 



Mac1958 said:


> Now, if you & Tommy want to keep misrepresenting what I say, go ahead. You've been doing it for years, because you're a coward and a liar. And it's why I rarely bother communicating with you. Thanks.



Guy, i realize you are smart enough to realize how truly bigoted most of what you say is...  I think the problem is, you still try to rationalize it thinking if you use enough fancy language, you can get away with it.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 13, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is a religion with crazies, just like every other. Its percentage of crazies? I have no idea. I do know that it is currently the most violent and regressive religion on the planet, and it's in significant need of a Reformation. And, unfortunately for us, it has people like you enabling the bad behaviors of those few crazies, because you're a Regressive who puts your ideology over everything else. You have to protect your little oppressed groups at all costs.
> ...


Got it, thanks.
.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 13, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Got it, thanks.



Naw, man, you never get it. 

You just whine like a little bitch when your bigotry get called.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 13, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Got it, thanks.
> ...


Okay, you're right, thanks.
.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 13, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Okay, you're right, thanks.



Mac, you need to embrace your bigotry.  Own it, buddy.  Don't dance around it and don't go putting up some picture of a clean cut Muslim who lived his whole life in the west trying to engratiate himself to westerners. 

You'll feel better.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 13, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, you're right, thanks.
> ...


Absolutely, thank you.
.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 13, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Absolutely, thank you.



Not sure why you think this tactic works.  

I know you'll just shop your bigotry on another thread, and I'll bitch slap you down there, too.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 13, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely, thank you.
> ...


Yes, boy, no doubt.

I'll be all bitch slapped again 'n stuff.

OUCH
.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 13, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Yes, boy, no doubt.
> 
> I'll be all bitch slapped again 'n stuff.
> 
> OUCH



Sadly, you won't learn anything from it.  

YOu'll just take your bigotry to another thread and hope someone other than the racists agree with you.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 13, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, boy, no doubt.
> ...


Yeah, true.
.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 13, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Yeah, true.



He sees but does not comprehend. Amazing.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 13, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Got it, thanks.
> ...


What do you do when your stupidity is called out?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 13, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> What do you do when your stupidity is called out?



Realize the person claiming it usually has a much lower IQ than I do, so I ignore it.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 13, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > What do you do when your stupidity is called out?
> ...


A few more letters and ignore turns into ignorant. And can you name some posters and their IQ's?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 13, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> A few more letters and ignore turns into ignorant. And can you name some posters and their IQ's?



Again, I doubt you are hitting 100.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 13, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


That's easy 

He double downs on it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 13, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> That's easy
> 
> He double downs on it.



On the Islamophobia?  Yes, he does.  Then he tries to pretend he's not an Islamophobic bigot. 

Here's the thing.  We are not fighting a war on Islam, but people like you and Mac would love one (as long as someone else fights it.)


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 13, 2018)

People keep asking who supports Islamist terrorism.  

The answer to that is very easy.  It is those who call people bigots, Islamophobes and racists for NOT supporting it.

In fact, any objection to the central mission of this anti-humanist supremacist ideology receives the same treatment by these repulsive creatures. 

But please - lets just continue with the program of demonizing those who support western values while making these dishonest claims that you aren't supporting Islamism.  If you weren't supporting Islamism, you wouldn't act in the way you do towards those who don't.   

The term regressive is more than earned by the filth in league with the Islamists in their jihad against western liberalism.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 13, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > That's easy
> ...


He was talking to you, cretin.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 13, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > That's easy
> ...


Islam is fighting a war with us. We are not Islamic, therefore we live in the house of war. Do you know anything about Islam besides their victim status created by lies about their actions and intentions?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 13, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Trying to explain the concepts of dar al harb and dar al Islam to him is like trying to teach your gerbil Greek.  

It just won't happen.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 13, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Mac is holding his own and some of yours as well, Pogo........you are all over the place while not making any sense.
> ...




Are you proud of being stupid and one of the sheeple?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 13, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Why do you think Coyote rated this post funny? Anyone?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 13, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Probably for the same reason she has done that to me.  

With me, it's often for things like Muslims raping British children and Such.  She uses it as ridicule and to show solidarity with The Islamists.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 13, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


I have noticed.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 13, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Because you read bizarro comic books.  As you just described.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 13, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Because you're such freak you can't conceive of a reality where Muslims are individuals and instead have to employ groupthink that demonizes them all.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 13, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



The reality is that there are Muslims motivated by the religion to commit acts of terror. Another reality hard line Islam is going nowhere. The more Muslims the better chance of terror. Doesn't the Middle East prove that? 

You are feeding a monster.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 14, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


The reality is that Muslims are no different to any other people in the world. You lack the intelligence to distinguish between terrorists and ordinary people. What do your Muslim friends think about your foul opinions ?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 14, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> People keep asking who supports Islamist terrorism.
> 
> The answer to that is very easy. It is those who call people bigots, Islamophobes and racists for NOT supporting it.
> 
> In fact, any objection to the central mission of this anti-humanist supremacist ideology receives the same treatment by these repulsive creatures.



Their "Central Mission" is "We don't want you invading our countries". 

Maybe I'm an Old Man... but I remember the same kind of racist shit being said about the Vietnamese because they had pretty much the same reaction when we invaded their country.  

The thing is, you want to dehumanize the Muslims, but want to pretend a lot of the things that we've done over the last 25 years that have claimed more than a million lives in that part of the world didn't happen. 

Here's the thing. Everyone we call a "Terrorist" now at one point was someone the CIA thought we could work with.  They armed Bin Laden, they turned a blind eye when Saddam was invading Iran. They armed the rebels in Libya and Syria (see, I can be fair and criticize Democrats when they engage in the same stupid policies). You want to complain when you stick your dick in a hornet's nest and get stung. 

I'm saying, 'Hey, maybe we shouldn't stick our dicks in that hornet's nest." 

Probably smarter than arguing whether or not hornets are bad after you nurtured a bigger and nasty hornet. . 



Dogmaphobe said:


> But please - lets just continue with the program of demonizing those who support western values while making these dishonest claims that you aren't supporting Islamism. If you weren't supporting Islamism, you wouldn't act in the way you do towards those who don't.



I'm sorry, when has "wars of aggression" become a western value? Well, I guess it is if you consider the whole history of imperialism and white people exploiting non-white people. 



Dogmaphobe said:


> The term regressive is more than earned by the filth in league with the Islamists in their jihad against western liberalism.



Except you really haven't demonstrated to me that "Islam" is at war with the west.  Muslims are not the Borg. They are not a hive mind. Most of the heavy lifting in the fight against the Taliban, Al Qaeda and ISIS has been done by - wait for it - other Muslims. 

You see, if you really want to argue that Jihadism is an existential threat to "the West" like Nazism or Communism, then you should advocate making the rich pay their fair share in taxes and having a draft to raise a large enough army to fight them. And if you really think all 1.6 Billion of them hate us and are evil then you'd better be damned ready to hunker down for a long war.  

Of course, we've already spent ourselves 20 TRILLION in debt and have been fighting this war for 17 years now, and are probably worse off now than we were when we started.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 14, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> The reality is that there are Muslims motivated by the religion to commit acts of terror. Another reality hard line Islam is going nowhere. The more Muslims the better chance of terror. Doesn't the Middle East prove that?
> 
> You are feeding a monster.



Are they motivated by their religion (which has been around for 1400 years) or are they motivated by the fact we are invading their countries directly or by Zionist proxy?  



Lastamender said:


> Islam is fighting a war with us. We are not Islamic, therefore we live in the house of war. Do you know anything about Islam besides their victim status created by lies about their actions and intentions?



Really?  Because I'm not seeing an Islamic Army on our soil, I'm seeing western armies on their soil.  



Dogmaphobe said:


> Trying to explain the concepts of dar al harb and dar al Islam to him is like trying to teach your gerbil Greek.
> 
> It just won't happen.



WHy you are right, buddy. I picked up a copy of the Koran and found THIS quote in it!!!! 

*Happy is the one who seizes your infants and dashes them against the rocks.*

Oh. Wait. No. That's in the BIBLE.   I'm sorry, I'm getting my Holy Books mixed up to take out of context.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 14, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Probably for the same reason she has done that to me.
> 
> With me, it's often for things like Muslims raping British children and Such. She uses it as ridicule and to show solidarity with The Islamists.



So a religion where members "Rape Children" is to be demonized to the last adherent. 

Nobody tell the Catholics!!!!   

You know, the Catholic Church, where the clergy was raping children for decades and they kept moving the priests around without warning anyone.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



And there are Christians motivated by their religion to commit acts of terror, and there are Jews motivated by theirs, etc etc.  Cherrypicked examples abound, but ultimately it's not a religion that motivates, but the judgment of the individual interpreting that religion --- or, far more often, that political philosophy. 

What you're trying to do here is a classic Causation Fallacy, ass-uming correlation equals causation.  To get there you have to completely ignore not only the myriad atrocities committed by Christians, Jews, Buddhists, atheists etc etc, but you also have to ignore the overwhelming majority of that religion (any of them) who do not participate in or approve of those atrocities.

Ergo, the fact that Eric Rudolph bombed the Olympics, an abortion clinic and a gay bar is in no way justification to bomb the Vatican.  The causation simply does not follow.  That's the inconvenient bridge you can't cross to push this bigotry point.  Cherrypicked samples devolving into Composition Fallacy is the same attitude which Hitler too to the Jews, which the Klan took to blacks (and Catholics and Jews etc), which the Know Nothings took to immigrants, etc etc etc.  We've all been through this movie before.  Recognize the plot.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 14, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > People keep asking who supports Islamist terrorism.
> ...




Damn, you have parroted just about every single authoritarian leftist platitude imaginable. I would have thought that if you were actually a many anywhere close to my own age, you would have learned how to think by now.

 All your ridiculous blather does not change the nature of Islam, and what it represents.  You do what you do because you are stupid and ignorant. Coyote does what she does because she is manipulative and dishonest. The fact remains, however, that Islam is a supremacist ideology created by a murderous warlord, and commits its followers to engage in a perpetual struggle to spread it by any means necessary. 

 All you anti-liberal, authoritarian leftists have proven in this thread is the validity of the op. Whether it is through stupidity and ignorance or utter dishonesty and intentional deception, you are part of the unholy alliance between Islamists and western leftists.


----------



## Tilly (Jan 14, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Well a significant number of their ‘ordinary people’ support slaughtering innocent people for Islam.  Also, everyone has trouble distinguishing between Islamic terrorists and ‘ordinary people’, including security services, until it’s too late!

A 2013 Pew Research Center poll asked Muslims around the world whether attacks on civilians were justified. Globally 72% of Muslims said violence against civilians is never justified, and in the US, 81% of Muslims opposed such violence. About 14% of Muslims in the nations surveyed (and 8% of Muslims in the US) said violence against civilians is "often" or "sometimes" justified. 26% of Muslims in Bangladesh believe attacks are either somewhat justified or often justified, 18% in Malaysia, 7% in Iraq, 15% in Jordan, 29% in Egypt, 39% in Afghanistan and 40% in the Palestinian territories.[35][36][37]


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 14, 2018)

Pogo said:


> And there are Christians motivated by their religion to commit acts of terror, and there are Jews motivated by theirs, etc etc.  .




I love how you use intentionally false analogies to defend Islamists while pretending it is others engaging in fallacious lines of reasoning.

 There is nothing in Jewish or Christian texts urging followers to kill others in order to spread the religion. You are utterly ignorant, of course, but Judaism does not even seek converts, while Christianity does, but only through persuasion. Islam, conversely, was born of the sword, has spread by the sword and DOES motivate violence in order to spread it.

In addition, you are trying to compare Islamic terrorism which is absolutely massive, widespread and motivated by Islam to Terrorism by those following Judaism and Christianity which is extremely rare and represents an aberration rather than an indulgence in faith.  

 Goodness, child, for a little fellow who likes to pretend he's so smart, you sure do say a lot of very stupid things.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 14, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Damn, you have parroted just about every single authoritarian leftist platitude imaginable. I would have thought that if you were actually a many anywhere close to my own age, you would have learned how to think by now.



If you were older than 18, you'd be able to refute what i said with anything brighter than whatever you heard on Hate Radio...



Dogmaphobe said:


> All your ridiculous blather does not change the nature of Islam, and what it represents. You do what you do because you are stupid and ignorant. Coyote does what she does because she is manipulative and dishonest. The fact remains, however, that Islam is a supremacist ideology created by a murderous warlord, and commits its followers to engage in a perpetual struggle to spread it by any means necessary.



Well, since they've been at it for 1400 years and haven't conquered the world yet, they kind of suck at it, don't they?  Shit, the "Islamic World" is actually smaller than it was 500 years ago.  

I'm guessing you don't actually KNOW any Muslims on a first name basis, much less what their religion is.  



Dogmaphobe said:


> All you anti-liberal, authoritarian leftists have proven in this thread is the validity of the op. Whether it is through stupidity and ignorance or utter dishonesty and intentional deception, you are part of the unholy alliance between Islamists and western leftists.



Or we just don't spend out time getting scared of something that doesn't affect us. 

We have 16,000 homicides a year in this country.  Maybe 10-50 of them are perpetrated by "Islamists".  I just can't spending my nights worrying that someone might be upset about the middle east any more than he might be upset about the next Batman movie.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > And there are Christians motivated by their religion to commit acts of terror, and there are Jews motivated by theirs, etc etc.  .
> ...



Yeah yeah, covered this before several times, "when "they" do it they're true to their religion, when "we" do it they're outliers", yammer yammer, lather rinse repeat, having it both ways--- priceless.  Double standards R Us and shit.  

Seen this song and dance over and over.  You need new material.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 14, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...




.....and, of course, beyond the violence lies a much deeper support for the agenda the violence is seeking to attain. It's almost like the old game of good cop/bad cop within Islam, in that the majority of Muslims who do not condone the violence still support the central agenda of Islam, the end product of which is an entire world of nothing but Islam, replete with its misogyny, restrictions on personal liberty, and submission to religious authority.

Freedom in the World 2015
THIS is what these anti-liberal leftists are supporting. An honest person would look at this map and acknowledge the inverse relationship between Freedom and Islam.  These are not honest people, however, as they have no use for freedom.  All they are doing is using their own current freedom to assist those who would end it forever.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 14, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, you have parroted just about every single authoritarian leftist platitude imaginable. I would have thought that if you were actually a many anywhere close to my own age, you would have learned how to think by now.
> ...




I am 63 and do not listen to hate radio, moron.

Unlike you, I am simply not an ignorant apologist for the very least liberal ideology on the face of the Earth.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 14, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> .....and, of course, beyond the violence lies a much deeper support for the agenda the violence is seeking to attain. It's almost like the old game of good cop/bad cop within Islam, in that the majority of Muslims who do not condone the violence still support the central agenda of Islam, the end product of which is an entire world of nothing but Islam, replete with its misogyny, restrictions on personal liberty, and submission to religious authority.



Except nobody is really advocating that. 

Here's the reality- In the Islamic World, you have Christians, Druze, Yadizis, Mandeans, Zoroastereans, Bahai, Hindus, etc.... all living in relative peaceful co-existance with their Islamic neighbors. 

Meanwhile in the "Christian" World. 

When was the last time you met a follower of Zeus?  Or Odin?  Or Queztacoatl? Or Mithras?  When was the last time you met a Arian, Gnostic,  a Hussite, or an Albigensian. Nope, these are all non-Christian or Semi-Christian Sects that were pretty much wiped out of existence in the "West" you love so much. 

In fact, the only religion minority that has survived well into the Christian world are the Jews, and if they weren't wiped out, it certainly wasn't for a lack of trying before they just tried to dump them all into Palestine to be rid of them.  

So it would seem to me that if your argument is "the Muslims are going to force us all to convert!" then you probably have to look as to who has a better record of religious tolerance. 



Dogmaphobe said:


> THIS is what these anti-liberal leftists are supporting. An honest person would look at this map and acknowledge the inverse relationship between Freedom and Islam.



Well, when a map says the US is the freest county in the world... I have to ask, then why do we have the most people in prison?  It strikes me that you can't brag about your "Freedom" if you lock up 2 million people and have another 7 million on probation or parole. Or where the police shoot 1200 citizens a year and rarely face any legal consequences.  

Here's how I would measure "Freedom".  Are the people who live there content?  Yeah, Saudi Arabia might be an awful place to live from an American perspective.  But from the perspective of a Saudi, it's probably just fine.  



Dogmaphobe said:


> These are not honest people, however, as they have no use for freedom. All they are doing is using their own current freedom to assist those who would end it forever.



Or we just don't see it as our place to get involved in other people's internal affairs, particularly given our tendency to fuck things up when we do. 

Most Iraqis would probably LOVE to have their lives before 2002 back. You know, before we brought "Freedom" to the place.  Oh, according to your map, Iraq's "Freedom" rating isn't much better than Saudi Arabia's.  Aren't you glad we brought them some of that there "Freedom"?  



Dogmaphobe said:


> I am 63 and do not listen to hate radio, moron.
> 
> Unlike you, I am simply not an ignorant apologist for the very least liberal ideology on the face of the Earth.



I'm not an apologist... I'm just apathetic and don't get worked up about shit that isn't any of my business because the Jews and Oil Companies tell me I should be.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 14, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


The poll you quote shows that Muslims are overwhelmingly anti violence. Where are you going with this ?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Another wag on here tried to tell me the other day that "300 million Muslims in the middle east approve of terrorism".  Despite the fact that there are not even 300 million total _people _in the middle east, of any religion.  When I challenged him for a link he ran away.

Par for the coarse for the fabricationists I guess.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> All you anti-liberal, authoritarian leftists have proven in this thread is the validity of the op.



There is no "validity of the op [sic]".  The OP plops a false premise, purports to explain why that false premise exists, and when pressed to document his premise --- runs away.  There's nothing "valid" about a false premise that can't be proven and when the demand for proof comes, you run and hide.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 14, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > All you anti-liberal, authoritarian leftists have proven in this thread is the validity of the op.
> ...



Its a bizarre thread where the OP legs it and the minions cant produce any evidence to support his nuttiness.

*"I am not going to provide any evidence because you will try and discredit it." 
*
Its certainly an interesting tactic.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 14, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


The reality is that their religion is different and the ones who think they are superior to infidels and can kill or rape them exist in greater numbers than anyone thinks. Why don't you tell me how you in jolly old England distinguish between them because Brits are dying in terror attacks.

Enough of the bullshit you peddle. Islam says what it is and its intentions. The willfully ignorant will not be spared.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 14, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> The reality is that their religion is different and the ones who think they are superior to infidels and can kill or rape them exist in greater numbers than anyone thinks. Why don't you tell me how you in jolly old England distinguish between them because Brits are dying in terror attacks.
> 
> Enough of the bullshit you peddle. Islam says what it is and its intentions. The willfully ignorant will not be spared.



Again, given thefact that religious minorities live in peace throughout the Islamic World would prove it isn't what you claim it is.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 14, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Show me how Christians are motivated by Christian doctrine to kill. I can show you quotes from Islamic scripture, certainly you can quote the verses Christians kill for. Should I wait?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 14, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > The reality is that their religion is different and the ones who think they are superior to infidels and can kill or rape them exist in greater numbers than anyone thinks. Why don't you tell me how you in jolly old England distinguish between them because Brits are dying in terror attacks.
> ...


*They live in peace? Christians are murdered daily in Egypt and other ME countries, and India and Pakistan daily. They are killed in the refugee camps by Muslims in the ME and even in Europe.*
*You are lying.*
*



"Oh You Cross-Worshippers, We'll Kill You All"
Muslim Persecution of Christians, August 2017

Click to expand...

"Oh You Cross-Worshippers, We'll Kill You All"
*


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 14, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Fabrications?


> *News*
> *Palestinian man confesses to deadly Hamburg supermarket knife attack *





> Murder in Trafalgar Square: Man dies after being kicked and punched in ‘mindless’ attack





> *"Oh You Cross-Worshippers, We'll Kill You All"*
> *Muslim Persecution of Christians, August 2017*


https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/9...1/muslim-persecution-of-christians-augustlled


----------



## Tilly (Jan 14, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


And it shows that significant minorities - an alarming number - around the world support it - as I already pointed out.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 14, 2018)

*German school survey: 33% of Muslim students willing to fight and die for Islam*


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 14, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Poll Reveals Americans Supported Iraq War in 2003 Far More Than They Admit Today
72% of Americans supported the Iraq war. That is a significant majority.  Again I dont know where you are going with this.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 14, 2018)

A thread that says the Truth.


Most leftists are selfish beings who do not see the suffering of others until it happens to them.
After all the terrorist attacks or other attacks made by terrorists they speech is the same is to protect the Muslims and finding excuses and even if we put pictures of the horror videos they do not react.
Nothing will change as long as people like them are behind terrorists.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2018)

Dalia said:


> A thread that says the Truth.
> 
> 
> Most leftists are selfish beings who do not see the suffering of others until it happens to them.
> ...



Link?

Exactement.  400 posts in and a week later --- no beef.  Just wispy emotion, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 14, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > A thread that says the Truth.
> ...


Virtually at the forum in the space:

*Global Islamic Extremism & Terrorism* the proof is there among the respond of the lefties in several of my threads about the terrorist photos and videos and it's the same in reality.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Then quote some.  Put names on them.

That's what's been asked of the OP and his fellow travellers since this thread plopped down.  No one has yet come up with anything. 

I myself was accused directly -- I told the poster to quote it.  He couldn't do it.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 14, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Pogo, It's a private space not all members have access and I say they react that way it's the truth.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



See what I mean?  No beef.

I could claim that giant finger-slime people from the planet Krypton have invaded my back yard.  Without some kind of evidence it would be meaningless.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 14, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


No Pogo, it is the reaction of the leftists they do not want to see the suffering of the victims or families of the terrorist attacks.
I'll start with him if you want.
*
PK1* ... The rape and murder of a beautiful 19-year-old medical student in Germany December 2016 at the hands of a teenage Afghan refugee has sparked a frenzied backlash against the 'open door' asylum policy of Chancellor Angela Merkel.





Maria 
*His answer* :

The senseless murder is indeed tragic, as are all murders.
Is the overall murder rate in Germany lower than the rate by Muslim immigrants?
Is the murder rate in USA lower, the land of immigrants that made it the most powerful country in the world?

How many of Germany's immigrants are law abiding, and willing to work as hard as the lowly paid Mexicans in the USA that benefit the rich?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 14, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Show me how Christians are motivated by Christian doctrine to kill. I can show you quotes from Islamic scripture, certainly you can quote the verses Christians kill for. Should I wait?



No need to wait.  Here's a bunch of violent verses from the bible. 

Cruelty in the Bible

The LORD hath sworn that the LORD will have war with Amalek from generation to generation. Exodus 17:16, Deuteronomy 25:19

And the LORD said unto Moses, Fear him not: for I have delivered him into thy hand, and all his people ... So they smote him, and his sons, and all his people, until there was none left him alive: and they possessed his land. Numbers 21:34-35

And the LORD spake unto Moses, saying, Avenge the children of Israel of the Midianites ... And they warred against the Midianites, as the LORD commanded Moses; and they slew all the males. And the children of Israel took all the women of Midian captives, and their little ones ... And they burnt all their cities....

And Moses was wroth with the officers ... And Moses said unto them, Have ye saved all the women alive? ... Now therefore kill every male among the little ones, and kill every woman that hath known man by lying with him. But all the women children, that have not known a man by lying with him, keep alive for yourselves. Numbers 31:1-18

And the LORD our God delivered him before us; and we smote him, and his sons, and all his people. And we took all his cities at that time, and utterly destroyed the men, and the women, and the little ones, of every city, we left none to remain: Deuteronomy 2:33-34

And when the LORD thy God shall deliver them before thee; thou shalt smite them, and utterly destroy them; thou shalt make no covenant with them, nor shew mercy unto them. Deuteronomy 7:2, 7:16

If thou shalt hear say ... Certain men ... saying, Let us go and serve other gods, which ye have not known ... Thou shalt surely smite the inhabitants of that city with the edge of the sword, destroying it utterly, and all that is therein, and the cattle thereof, with the edge of the sword. Deuteronomy 13:12-15

When thou comest nigh unto a city to fight against it ... And when the LORD thy God hath delivered it into thine hands, thou shalt smite every male thereof with the edge of the sword: But the women ... shalt thou take unto thyself; and thou shalt eat the spoil of thine enemies, which the LORD thy God hath given thee. ... But of the cities of these people, which the LORD thy God doth give thee for an inheritance, thou shalt save alive nothing that breatheth: But thou shalt utterly destroy them ... as the LORD thy God hath commanded thee. Deuteronomy 20:10-17

And they utterly destroyed all that was in the city, both man and woman, young and old, and ox, and sheep, and ass, with the edge of the sword. Joshua 6:21

So Joshua smote all the country of the hills, and of the south, and of the vale, and of the springs, and all their kings: he left none remaining, but utterly destroyed all that breathed, as the LORD God of Israel commanded. Joshua 10:40

For it was of the LORD to harden their hearts, that they should come against Israel in battle, that he might destroy them utterly, and that they might have no favour, but that he might destroy them, as the LORD commanded Moses. Joshua 11:20

Thus saith the LORD of hosts, I remember that which Amalek did to Israel, how he laid wait for him in the way, when he came up from Egypt. Now go and smite Amalek, and utterly destroy all that they have, and spare them not; but slay both man and woman, infant and suckling, ox and sheep, camel and ass. 1 Samuel 15:2-3

Ask of me, and I shall give thee the heathen for thine inheritance, and the uttermost parts of the earth for thy possession. Thou shalt break them with a rod of iron; thou shalt dash them in pieces like a potter's vessel. Psalm 2:8-9

He teacheth my hands to war. Psalm 18:34

That thy foot may be dipped in the blood of thine enemies, and the tongue of thy dogs in the same. Psalm 68:23

Blessed be the LORD my strength which teacheth my hands to war, and my fingers to fight: Psalm 144:1

Think not that I am come to send peace on earth: I came not to send peace, but a sword. Matthew 10:34

He that hath no sword, let him sell his garment, and buy one. Luke 22:36


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 14, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> *They live in peace? Christians are murdered daily in Egypt and other ME countries, and India and Pakistan daily. They are killed in the refugee camps by Muslims in the ME and even in Europe.
> You are lying.*



You mean they are being victimized now, a little bit, because after being bombed to shit by Americans, they are kicking the only people they can kick.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 14, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Show me how Christians are motivated by Christian doctrine to kill. I can show you quotes from Islamic scripture, certainly you can quote the verses Christians kill for. Should I wait?
> ...


Why aren't any of those verses inspiring terror today? They don't inspire terror. Islamic scripture does. What is so hard to understand?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 14, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Most leftists are selfish beings who do not see the suffering of others until it happens to them.
> After all the terrorist attacks or other attacks made by terrorists they speech is the same is to protect the Muslims and finding excuses and even if we put pictures of the horror videos they do not react.
> Nothing will change as long as people like them are behind terrorists.



Hey, Dummy. 

The reason why we have "Terrorists" was because 40 years ago, some Conservative Idiots decided to fund Islamic Fundamentalists in Afghanistan who were fighting the Russians.  







Those dirty Commies might teach girls how to read or something.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 14, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > *They live in peace? Christians are murdered daily in Egypt and other ME countries, and India and Pakistan daily. They are killed in the refugee camps by Muslims in the ME and even in Europe.
> ...


So you advocate revenge? That is built into Islam, you are in luck.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 14, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Most leftists are selfish beings who do not see the suffering of others until it happens to them.
> ...


Everyone makes mistakes.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 14, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Why aren't any of those verses inspiring terror today?



Because we are fat, happy, don't really go to church anymore and treat the Pope like a senile uncle.  

But you really don't have to go back that far to find Christians who were doing horrible things to please their imaginary Sky Fairy.  WWII would be far enough.  Or WWI. 



Lastamender said:


> They don't inspire terror. Islamic scripture does. What is so hard to understand?



No, dummy, what inspires terror is that we've stolen their land and resources, we prop up TRULY horrible governments over there, we have bombed or occuppied 14 countries since 1980, and, oh, yeah, we actually armed and funded some of these groups to fight people we didn't like.  Then we acted all surprised when they turned on us.  - Saddam, Al Qaeda, ISIS, the Libyan Rebels - All people someone thought we "could work with" at the CIA.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 14, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Everyone makes mistakes.



The thing is, Dummy, we keep making the same one. It's the same dumb mistake we've been making in that region since WWII, and the West has been making in that region since 1800.  Go in and find someone who will do our dirty work, act all surprised when we discover they are really bad people who turn on us when they get tired of terrorizing the people we don't like.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 14, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Most leftists are selfish beings who do not see the suffering of others until it happens to them.
> ...


Hey, what about the fact that Obama Withdrawal of U.S. troops from Iraq  It included a deadline of 31 December 2011.
In 2014, the advance of the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant *(ISIL)* from Syria to Iraq's western provinces prompted the U.S. to intervene again, alongside other militaries, to combat ISIL.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 14, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Hey, what about the fact that Obama Withdrawal of U.S. troops from Iraq It included a deadline of 31 December 2011.



What about it.  We didn't want to stay, and the Iraqis didn't want us to stay.  I'm not seeing a problem here. 



Dalia said:


> In 2014, the advance of the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant *(ISIL)* from Syria to Iraq's western provinces prompted the U.S. to intervene again, alongside other militaries, to combat ISIL.



Yes, we did. But what you leave out is the part that came before that. When General Petreaus got the Sunni Militias to stop fighting the Americans and fighting Al Qaeda and the insurgents for us. Or how we had al-Baghdadi in an American prison, where he made a lot of contacts that later became the ISIL leadership. These are the groups that formed ISIL when the Malaki government stopped sharing the oil wealth with them.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 14, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


What is wrong with that response?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 14, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Why aren't any of those verses inspiring terror today?
> ...


First, WWII was not a Christian thing and either was WWI. It was the majority religion of those who died. And what does your supposed Christian terror(back, you said) have to do with Islamic terror? You are using it to say it makes it alright. Use your brain or you will lose it.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 14, 2018)

Dalia said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



The deadline was negotiated and signed before Obama entered office.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 14, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> First, WWII was not a Christian thing and either was WWI.



It wasn't? 

in both World Wars, German Soldiers went into battle wearing belt buckles that read "Gott Mit Uns" (God With Us). In WWI, George V and Nicholas II were the heads of their nation's national churches, going to war (amongst others) against the Ottoman Sultan, who was also the Caliph of Islam at that time. When the SS killed the Jews in the concentration camps, they announced the Jews were being killed for killing Jesus.  

The leader of the Nazi Puppet state of Slovakia was a Catholic Priest named Josef Tiso.  The Commies hung him after the war. 



Lastamender said:


> And what does your supposed Christian terror(back, you said) have to do with Islamic terror? You are using it to say it makes it alright.



No, never said it was "alright", just pointing out that no group has a monopoly on being shitty to other people to please imaginary sky pixies. Heck, I don't even exclude Atheists, they are shitty to other people without wanting to please an imaginary sky pixie. (although many of these regimes did have Cults of Leadership- Mao, Stalin,etc.) 



Lastamender said:


> Use your brain or you will lose it.



I'm not the one wasting my time trying to justify bigotry.  That would you.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 14, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > First, WWII was not a Christian thing and either was WWI.
> ...


It is not bigotry it is common sense.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Why aren't any of those verses inspiring terror today?
> ...



Actually you don't even need to travel far......




​But again --- as we keep saying over and over and over to those with their fingers in their ears --- this doesn't mean Christianism *causes *them to lynch and destroy, just as their Christianism didn't *cause *the IRA to bomb things and Hitler's Christianism didn't *cause* the Holocaust.




Lastamender said:


> First, WWII was not a Christian thing and either was WWI. It was the majority religion of those who died.



Correct.  Just as Islam is the majority religion of both DAESH and its victims.  Yet another correlation without causation.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 14, 2018)

The ones who embrace radical muslim terrorists are their fellow RW travelers of patriarchal religions.   They have the same goals.....and it wouldn't surprise me if many who claim to be one other patriarchal religion are really muslims.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 14, 2018)

Pogo said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


And if you read the Koran you will know why. Violence is Islam's go to decision. No one gets in the way of Islam, including Muslims.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 14, 2018)

Pogo said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Yes....those in the pic have the same goals as to radical muslim terrorists.....fellow travelers on the Far Right.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 14, 2018)

bodecea said:


> The ones who embrace radical muslim terrorists are their fellow RW travelers of patriarchal religions.   They have the same goals.....and it wouldn't surprise me if many who claim to be one other patriarchal religion are really muslims.


Projection, it is the Left that wants censorship just like Islam. And is aiding Islam in getting it.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The ones who embrace radical muslim terrorists are their fellow RW travelers of patriarchal religions.   They have the same goals.....and it wouldn't surprise me if many who claim to be one other patriarchal religion are really muslims.
> ...



Again, the same question half the posts in this thread have asked, without response.......

---------------------- Link?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 14, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Link your ass to a Koran. There are plenty available one line.
Noble Quran - Translation of Sura An-Nisa


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Don't need to. I have one.  But that wasn't my question, was it.

Try reading your own post that I quoted.  You know, as I did.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 14, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Has the WH supported the spread of blasphemy laws?


> Then-Secretary of State Hillary Clinton called it a landmark achievement.


The WH before this one.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 14, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


That would explain all those trumpanzees saying the election was "pay back".  They're really muslims.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 14, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


What explains that Trumpanzees are considerably smarter than you losers?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



You should read your own links some times.

Here's your Clinton line you quoted above --- with the context around it:

>> The Islamic nations pressed the defamation issue until a few years ago. Then in 2011, compromise language emerged that* dropped any reference to blasphemy* or defamation. The measure passed by unanimous consent.

Then-Secretary of State Hillary Clinton called it a landmark achievement.

"The United States strongly supports today’s resolution, which rejects the broad prohibitions on speech called for in the former ‘defamation of religions’ resolution, and supports approaches *that do not limit freedom of expression* or infringe on the freedom of religion," Clinton said in a prepared statement.

Human rights advocacy groups, such as Human Rights First and British-based Article 19, also endorsed the measure. Human Rights First wrote, "Resolution 16/18 ceases to provide cover for national blasphemy laws and charts a new course. The resolution omits any reference to ‘defamation of religions’ and — in accordance with international standards — focuses on the protection of individuals, rather than the protection of abstract ideas and religions." <<​


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 14, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


It shows Islam gets the respect that it demands from the Left, that is enabling Islam period. Your spin does not interest me.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



_No_ Bungles, it shows that contrary to your fantasies about, and I quote, "it is the Left that wants censorship just like Islam. And is aiding Islam in getting it", your examples did the direct opposite.  Granted neither Hillary Clinton nor Barack O'bama is "the left" but they are the examples you trotted out.

Will there be anything else today?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 14, 2018)

How about the Muslims in Ferguson, the thugs played nice with them. That riot was caused by the Left and those rioters made sure they did not punch a Muslim or say anything bad about Islam. 

And how many times has a gutless leaders of Europe come on and say this is not Islam. It is Islam. Now if supporting the lie terrorists are not inspired by Islam is not aiding Islam what is?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 15, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> It is not bigotry it is common sense.



No, dude, it's bigotry if you give Christian Mass murderers a pass and then complain about Muslim mass murderers.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 15, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> And if you read the Koran you will know why. Violence is Islam's go to decision. No one gets in the way of Islam, including Muslims.



Again, we gave you just as many violent passages in the Bible as the Koran. 

IN fact, the website "Skeptics Annotated BIble/Koran" cites 1321 verses of Violence or Cruelty in the Bible, but only 532 in the Koran.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 15, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> How about the Muslims in Ferguson, the thugs played nice with them. That riot was caused by the Left and those rioters made sure they did not punch a Muslim or say anything bad about Islam.



Because their complaint wasn't with Muslims in Ferguson. 

It was with thug cops who shoot people when they have their hands up, and DA who try to sweep it under the rug. 



Lastamender said:


> And how many times has a gutless leaders of Europe come on and say this is not Islam. It is Islam. Now if supporting the lie terrorists are not inspired by Islam is not aiding Islam what is?



The leaders of Europe know that 99% of Muslims aren't involved in the violence... and the best way to get them to identify the ones who are is to work with them.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 15, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> How about the Muslims in Ferguson, the thugs played nice with them. That riot was caused by the Left and those rioters made sure they did not punch a Muslim or say anything bad about Islam.
> 
> And how many times has a gutless leaders of Europe come on and say this is not Islam. It is Islam. Now if supporting the lie terrorists are not inspired by Islam is not aiding Islam what is?


All you have is hate.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 15, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> It shows Islam gets the respect that it demands from the Left, that is enabling Islam period. Your spin does not interest me.




These subversives do not defend  ANY other ideology like they do Islam.

The truth of the matter is that if they associated a similar  ideology with white people, they would be all over it like shit on stink. The poor little dears just cannot get over their phobia about being called a racist, and reinforce the attitudes of each other by doing just that.

The hive mind works in strange ways.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 15, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > How about the Muslims in Ferguson, the thugs played nice with them. That riot was caused by the Left and those rioters made sure they did not punch a Muslim or say anything bad about Islam.
> ...


All I have is the gravitas to call hate out. Islam is the hate we are dealing with here. You have submitted, that is more than apparent.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > It shows Islam gets the respect that it demands from the Left, that is enabling Islam period. Your spin does not interest me.
> ...



Hive minds sure do.  Take this thread f'rinstance.  Puts a fake premise in the title, purporting to explain why fake premise exists.  Which is, bizzarely,  "to destroy the West" (also never explained).

Upon challenge, OP can't show any evidence that fake premise DOES exist.  Then runs away, leaving fellow emotional-argument travellers to flail around at the same failure.

And yet --- despite repeated failure of anyone to demonstrate any evidence of said premise --- said fellow travellers yammer on and on as if the strawman didn't get blown away in its own wind four hundred posts ago.  Because in the hive mind the trivialities of "facts" and "realities" and "evidence" are irrelevant; what's relevant is riding the surf of disjointed emotion even if it's connected to nothing.

In the hive mind you will be ass-similated.  Surf's up dood.

/thread


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 15, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > How about the Muslims in Ferguson, the thugs played nice with them. That riot was caused by the Left and those rioters made sure they did not punch a Muslim or say anything bad about Islam.
> ...


The leaders of Europe do not deal directly with the refugees and immigrants, the people do. They are out of touch and puppets of globalists who are stupid enough to think Islam is their ally.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 15, 2018)

2aguy said:


> This is the thing that always amazes us on the Right...the left wing has teamed up with radical islamic terrorism thinking that they can use them to bring down the west........and there won't be any blow back in that relationship....
> 
> Leftists and Islamists: Strange Bedfellows
> 
> ...



*BAATHISM and TODAY's SHIITISM*


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 15, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


You do not determine what the evidence is or reach any conclusion here. The fact that leaders insist Islam has nothing to do with terror are lying. Lying aids Islam. The proof is all around you and you dress it up like an understanding between Islam and the free world. There is no such thing, only an illusion and propaganda that losers like you believe.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 15, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Islam is their ally-------VERY GLOBALIST


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 15, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > How about the Muslims in Ferguson, the thugs played nice with them. That riot was caused by the Left and those rioters made sure they did not punch a Muslim or say anything bad about Islam.
> ...


No one had their hands up. That shows me you do not think for yourself and therefore irrelevant to any conversation about virtually everything. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 15, 2018)

*



			The guide does not mention Islamic incitement to violence, which is rampant on social media and -- unlike the other content mentioned -- has deadly and tragic consequences in the real world. Most of those who perpetrate terrorist attacks in the real world are Muslims -- not "Islamophobes," anti-Muslims or right wing extremists.
		
Click to expand...

*
*No, the Left that Zuckerturd is part of does not help Islamists. My dick they don't.*

*Facebook: Championing Blasphemy Laws*
*






Facebook, in cooperation with a British Muslim group, recently launched a "guide" developed especially for Muslims: "Keeping Muslims Safe Online: Tackling Hate and Bigotry". Mark Zuckerberg, Facebook's CEO, wrote about making Facebook a "safe space" for Muslims. He has made no similar supportive statements in favor of Jews or Christians. Pictured: Parts of the cover of the new guide co-produced by Facebook.
*


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 15, 2018)

"safe online"???       what does that mean?      are there computers out there that SPIT?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



You're the same asscrack who accused me directly and when I challenged you for the evidence you came up with bupkis and slithered away with your tail between your legs so no I don't fuckin' think so Sparkles.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 15, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Looks like you have a comprehension problem. I already told you what you think means nothing. I have proven Islam is aided by the Left. And before you say it is not radical Islam you need to know all Islam is radical in Western terms. 

Again, denying the hatred and bigotry in the Koran and other holy literature many are acting on is plain stupid and cowardly. But you don't mind because lying is second nature to your ilk, just like Islam.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



As I said --- no answer.  You pulled it out of your ass, got called on it, and continue to flail as if you didn't.

That's exactly what I mean about this failure of a thread.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 15, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



The title of the thread could not be any more truthful. You denying the truth means 0. The only failure here is the spine you were born without.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 15, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> These subversives do not defend ANY other ideology like they do Islam.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that if they associated a similar ideology with white people, they would be all over it like shit on stink. The poor little dears just cannot get over their phobia about being called a racist, and reinforce the attitudes of each other by doing just that.
> 
> The hive mind works in strange ways.



More like, I just don't get angry when told I should be angry about something by the Jews and Oil companies  

"Hey, those guys have a crazy religion, and they said bad stuff about us.  Let's go save their oil!!!"


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 15, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> No one had their hands up. That shows me you do not think for yourself and therefore irrelevant to any conversation about virtually everything. Thanks for playing.



Except a bunch of witnesses said he did..  

I'm not even sure how Ferguson got into this conversation, exactly...  but you've been running on fumes for a while now.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 15, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suck My Dick Berg wants an unlimited number of H1-Bs from Turkey.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 15, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



They would be on their way with Clinton and the foundation would have gotten a 1 billion dollar donation.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 15, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > First, WWII was not a Christian thing and either was WWI.
> ...


You *don't* waste you time justifying bigotry, you simply hate all non-Caucasians and kiss Islamic ass.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 15, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...




He calls Mormonism a cult and is 100% antisemitic.

He is only a fanboi for Islam.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 15, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I think he is a follower of Islam pretending not to be.
I show his posts to my fellow Blacks at work and they want to kick his ass for thinking they're helpless.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Who are you klowns babbling about?  

I keep getting these notifications.  Knock it off.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 15, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


I suggest you go back in time and not go into the entertainment industry and perhaps preserve of few of your brain cells.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I predicted you wouldn't be able to answer that.  It's kind of the theme of this thread.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 15, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Answer what?
A pointless, listless ad hominem?
On the other hand, what else could I expect from you when it comes to embracing every human being on earth regardless of merit.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.  I request for clarification on a pronoun is "ad hominem".

Questions don't come much simpler than that.  And yet --- no answer.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 15, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



"Who are you klowns babbling about? 

I keep getting these notifications. Knock it off."
This is your Post.
The only way you are left in the dark is someone posting here is on your Ignore list or someone has you on Ignore.
If such is the case, you have to take that issue up with a moderator.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I have no one here on Ignore.  It can't be about me since I've never posted about Mormons and am certainly not antiSemitic.

So apparently you don't know who you're talking about either.

That's not the weird part.  The weird part is that even not knowing that ---- you go on doing it.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 15, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Lastmender probably has you on Ignore.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Wouldn't matter who has ME on ignore --- I can see all posts.  No one can hide from _being read._

If this train of thought devolves any further we're gonna be posting in guttural grunts.  This thread has been a colossal failure from its inception, plus the OP ran away days ago.  Let it fade into the oblivion it deserves.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 15, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You''' have to take it up with a moderator.
I understand that any discussion anything Islam is a colossal failure.
You're right...Islam is proving itself a colossal failure.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 16, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> You *don't* waste you time justifying bigotry, you simply hate all non-Caucasians and kiss Islamic ass.



Whatever, buddy.  You basically twist reality to bad it looks like a pretzel.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 17, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


he minimizes what happened with Maria


----------



## bodecea (Jan 17, 2018)

Truly I find that RW christianity is very very close to radical islam....two sides of the same coin.


----------

